# Delmarva Weather Thread



## hightop

Well, I thought I'd start a thread for those of us in Delaware, Maryland & Northern Virginia so we could bi#@% about the weather too!

Got a call Tuesday to be ready to plow Friday & Saturday, then it was moved to Sunday & Monday, now it looks like I'm gonna leave the plow in the yard. No ice yet either, but of course it's very early in the season for us.

Saw a few people pushing lots last week with that 3/4" event we had, I don't know what kind of trigger they have in their contracts, but if they're getting paid for it, more power to them!


----------



## 350 STROKER

got up this am and the NWS has posted a winter storm watch... depends who you listen to but i'm doing the snow dance... we will see how it plays out...


----------



## hightop

Yes, it sounds much more promising this morning, It's amazing how many times they've changed the forecast for this one storm!


----------



## CaptainSmokey

hey use this site ... www, footsforecast.org its should help ya out with a better forecast for around md,va,dc,del, easternshore area!


----------



## mferrari

Just checking into the thread. I'm in the Salisbury area from what I am reading we should see around 6".


----------



## gallden

You guys think we'll get anything from this storm?


----------



## 350 STROKER

we are supposed to have a narrow band coming thru this am.. about an inch they say. maybe i can toss some salt this am.. the one early next week might be promicing but you know haw that goes. especially with a costal storm


----------



## 1742

Ok, today was a bust. What about this coming Tuesday? Forecasters are talking about maybe some decent accumulation. We work for VDOT in the Gainesville area.


----------



## hightop

1742;1187700 said:


> Ok, today was a bust. What about this coming Tuesday? Forecasters are talking about maybe some decent accumulation. We work for VDOT in the Gainesville area.


 Hopefully we'll get something plowable!


----------



## bad69bird

Today was VERY disappointing!:realmad: We were in the 3"-6" range and got an inch. I salted so heavy yesterday that I screwed myself out of payup today...everything melted right away! LOL The one contract we have is hilly and I had some extra material left so we just put it down. I wouldn't do that again! 

Oh well there's always the Tuesday/Wednesday storm.


----------



## gallden

bad69bird;1188309 said:


> Today was VERY disappointing!:realmad: We were in the 3"-6" range and got an inch. I salted so heavy yesterday that I screwed myself out of payup today...everything melted right away! LOL The one contract we have is hilly and I had some extra material left so we just put it down. I wouldn't do that again!
> 
> Oh well there's always the Tuesday/Wednesday storm.


What are you hearing for that one?


----------



## bad69bird

I've heard anything from 2-4 all the way up to 18-24. Who knows....... I think/hope we are going to get hammered.


----------



## 1742

They are just teasing now saying maybe "measurable" snowfall. They are also saying there could be rain/ice mixed. They really don't know much except were getting something it seems like. 
Doin' the snow dance:yow!:


----------



## gallden

Accuweather is saying snow rain for us 2.4 inches to be exact, probably just rain.


----------



## 350 STROKER

also doing the snow dance here :yow!:


----------



## mferrari

Looks like a mix mess down here in Salisbury...


----------



## 350 STROKER

they just changed my forcast from 2-5 to about ans inch of sleet.. this sucks


----------



## tmcbroo

yes this sucks, spent 300 on the truck today for a small leak in the rad, did not want any problems, but anyway it fixed, hope it snows soon, i'm bored here in milford delaware.....:
(


----------



## classiclawncare

Yea def just sleet and a bit of snow. This big storm missed us.


----------



## 350 STROKER

was not a good event for me. wasted time gearing up for snow... no snow... so i go out to salt and electric spreader motor locks up after one job site... not good night


----------



## mferrari

Big bummer. Wasted prep time and sleep.


----------



## hightop

Only 2" here, maybe next time! Once again the forecast changes hourly, & we get less than expected.


----------



## mferrari

hightop;1193604 said:


> Only 2" here, maybe next time! Once again the forecast changes hourly, & we get less than expected.


I was up that way around 7 last night and it looked like it was really coming down. I take it that didn't last very long.


----------



## fordsup04

Classic and mike salisbury sucked did help a guy salt this morning. hope snow picks up soon i finally bought a plow this year. I did do pretty good the last storm.


----------



## 1742

We got freezing rain and a half inch. It was enough to get 26 hours with the state contract though.


----------



## gallden

We were too prepared for this storm which is why it didn't snow, obviously.


----------



## tmcbroo

How do you get hooked up with the state deal? and how do they pay?


----------



## kb350

i got 4.5 hours in. 12-4:30am


----------



## hightop

gallden;1194214 said:


> We were too prepared for this storm which is why it didn't snow, obviously.


 Ha! My wife always tell's me when I put the plow on before a forecast storm, I'll curse everything and we won't get much. So far this year she's been right.

Kinda awesome having that much power over Mother Nature though....

A guy once told me he doesn't like to watch his favorite NFL team because when he does, it makes them lose. I hope he's watching the Steelers Saturday!


----------



## 1742

In Virginia, the state contract is a lot of paperwork. It's not difficult, just a lot of darn paperwork.


----------



## gallden

hightop;1195674 said:


> Ha! My wife always tell's me when I put the plow on before a forecast storm, I'll curse everything and we won't get much. So far this year she's been right.
> 
> Kinda awesome having that much power over Mother Nature though....
> 
> A guy once told me he doesn't like to watch his favorite NFL team because when he does, it makes them lose. I hope he's watching the Steelers Saturday!


I freaking hate the stillers with a passion. I'm not looking forward to this at all.


----------



## contractor078

*Firday*

Anybody here any thing about snow today or Friday i am currently working down on the eastern shore and i have seen a bunch of SHA trucks running around with there plows on. Is there something coming that I have not seen in the Radar??


----------



## fordsup04

Never know down here. if they say we get nothing we get 12 inches if they say we getting 12 we get nothing... I do know my stuff is ready to go for whatever i think my superduty is liking not working to hard especially after the dec storm this year.


----------



## contractor078

*ready*

i am ready for something. i just got a used SS this year to keep up with it. I do a big HOA and the culdasacks are a SOB to plow. I live up in Dover De and working in Cambridge Md and i have seen a ton of people with plows on. I think that my truck is happy not riding all the way down here with my Boss VXT on it...


----------



## fordsup04

Yea I am hoping next year i can find a good deal on a vxt I love boss... Are you building in cambridge town homes in a development by chance?


----------



## contractor078

fordsup04;1203651 said:


> Yea I am hoping next year i can find a good deal on a vxt I love boss... Are you building in cambridge town homes in a development by chance?


nope not in the town homes i am the superintendent in charge of the new VoTech behind the high school. i work for Whiting-Turner


----------



## hightop

contractor078;1203445 said:


> Anybody here any thing about snow today or Friday i am currently working down on the eastern shore and i have seen a bunch of SHA trucks running around with there plows on. Is there something coming that I have not seen in the Radar??


Calling for 1-2" late Thursday night into Fri morning, as far as I know, but who knows what we'll actually see.


----------



## fordsup04

contractor078;1203977 said:


> nope not in the town homes i am the superintendent in charge of the new VoTech behind the high school. i work for Whiting-Turner


Oh ok... Yea I was curious if it was where the town homes were i used to cut grass there.

I would like to see two more 12" plus storms.... I have a day job so after my overhead cost. I invest all my money. This year i bought a house so ill build a deck... Finish landscaping it... install patio.... next year reside it


----------



## contractor078

fordsup04;1204582 said:


> Oh ok... Yea I was curious if it was where the town homes were i used to cut grass there.
> 
> I would like to see two more 12" plus storms.... I have a day job so after my overhead cost. I invest all my money. This year i bought a house so ill build a deck... Finish landscaping it... install patio.... next year reside it


dam sounds like you got it all planned out. and that you will have your hands full. do you live down here in cambridge? i tell you its a whole different world down this way.

Doesn't look like we are going to get much of anything out of this storm. i am kind of hopefull that we get something next month


----------



## fordsup04

I live about 40 min from cambridge but when i use to work for a property maint company I was there every week. Cambridge is definantly a diffrent place the farther south the more laid back people are.


----------



## contractor078

fordsup04;1204605 said:


> I live about 40 min from cambridge but when i use to work for a property maint company I was there every week. Cambridge is definantly a diffrent place the farther south the more laid back people are.


dude its crazy down here. i can;t wait to get back north working up there. i live in Dover De and am used to working up in New Castle County ect and everything is rush rush get it done and down here everyone is just kind of easy going to get it....you know..

what kind of accounts do you plow? Do you salt? My freaking HOA wants me to give them a price for salting now and i am like shoot now i have to scramble to find a salter at the end of the season....


----------



## fordsup04

I do mainly comercial... I have two residentials I do. I sub alittle. I now have an atv for driveways and a guy going to do them from call ins. When i sub the contractor for the work salts... the big place i do has someone to salt which i fine for me... If we keep getting snow like last year i may invest into a salter.... But I am not sure... I hate to put a salter on a nice truck... thats my delima but I don't want to buy an old truck and give myself a bad image. If i find a nice pre 2000 truck i may get that and make that my plow rig...


----------



## gallden

Potential for some decent snow tuesday into wednesday, should be too warm like normal though.


----------



## fordsup04

Yea will see... I don't think we will get any


----------



## contractor078

gallden;1207209 said:


> Potential for some decent snow tuesday into wednesday, should be too warm like normal though.


i have been not looking at the dam weather i hate when ever i look at it i get all worked up and excited and nothing i tell you i wish that there was some real way to predict the weather! i tell all you guys that being a weather guy is the only job that you get paid and if your wrong no one other than us cares.....its almost expected. i tell ya send me the snow.....


----------



## 350 STROKER

looks like i'm on the bubble as usual. looks like i might get rain and 40 miles 6-12 inchs.. who the hell knows... i'll keep doing the snow dance and hope for the best


----------



## hightop

I'm glad I started this thread for weather in our area, I just wish we had more weather to talk about!


----------



## fordsup04

hightop;1209157 said:


> I'm glad I started this thread for weather in our area, I just wish we had more weather to talk about!


Yes, its awesome... people don't talk about delmarva to much


----------



## contractor078

fordsup04;1209227 said:


> Yes, its awesome... people don't talk about delmarva to much


i can't believe that we are the only ones from the peninsula around here. there has to be more plows site guys from around here.

whats the story for later this week any in site any one?

hey just got a meyer mate spreader any where on the shore to get parts?


----------



## ChesapeakeWash

I'm from the shore. The last I checked, it doesn't look like we'll get any snowfall tuesday & wednesday. I sure hope I'm wrong.


----------



## gallden

Accuweather is saying heavy rain for delmarva. Typical really. Was half expecting last year to be the norm for some reason.


----------



## fordsup04

contractor078;1209886 said:


> i can't believe that we are the only ones from the peninsula around here. there has to be more plows site guys from around here.
> 
> whats the story for later this week any in site any one?
> 
> hey just got a meyer mate spreader any where on the shore to get parts?


I still need to find a boss dealer! I don't know of anywhere i think there might be somewhere in chestertown


----------



## fordsup04

ChesapeakeWash;1210145 said:


> I'm from the shore. The last I checked, it doesn't look like we'll get any snowfall tuesday & wednesday. I sure hope I'm wrong.


Hey chesapeake,

do you do much business in general in salisbury I may be interested in a roof cleaning and pressure wash in the spring possibly some painting as well.. If you had the ten post i would pm you! Drop me an email so i can get a qoute. Thanks


----------



## fordsup04

fordsup04;1210538 said:


> Hey chesapeake,
> 
> do you do much business in general in salisbury I may be interested in a roof cleaning and pressure wash in the spring possibly some painting as well.. If you had the ten post i would pm you! Drop me an email so i can get a qoute. Thanks


Sorry my email is [email protected]


----------



## contractor078

fordsup04;1210531 said:


> I still need to find a boss dealer! I don't know of anywhere i think there might be somewhere in chestertown


i just heard that there was one up in Stanton De Suburban Lawn Equipment or something.

i was dealing with a dealer in Pa when i got mine. let me see if i can find the number for you.


----------



## fordsup04

Ok... I am not that worried i have all i need now and have access to a guy with hydrallic shop that i can get ahold of 24hr a day. for hoses


----------



## mferrari

I think winter may be over for us... News is all talk about huge snow storm in the East but we haven't gotten anything beside the 1 in Dec...


----------



## contractor078

yea this pretty much sucks. i am hoping for one more good blast of winter in Feb... lets hope.


----------



## fordsup04

yea honestly i hope we get two more good storms. will see


----------



## contractor078

fordsup04;1212134 said:


> yea honestly i hope we get two more good storms. will see


you and me both i got plenty of equipment that is sitting around that could be making me some money. Also just picked up a used spreader so i am hoping to get to use that baby. I tell you all the meyer dealers around here seem to suck.. well northern DE anyway. Got a used spreader and new the part numbers that i was looking for and they were like ahhh welll we dont show that...I was like i got it FROM THE MEYER WEB SITE!


----------



## fordsup04

i have no payments.... and a day job like you so its not hurting me but the extra cash i always nice. will see what the weather brings


----------



## contractor078

fordsup04;1212153 said:


> i have no payments.... and a day job like you so its not hurting me but the extra cash i always nice. will see what the weather brings


yeah i don;t have any payments well...i take that back i just bought a new trailer for my skiddy so i have a payment on that but everything else is paid for. just be nice to make some money with all this crap sitting around.


----------



## fordsup04

Same here...


----------



## cutbetterthanyo

Don't know how i missed this thread but i'm from cambridge. Do any of you guys plow here in cambridge or easton?


----------



## fordsup04

cutbetterthanyo;1212403 said:


> Don't know how i missed this thread but i'm from cambridge. Do any of you guys plow here in cambridge or easton?


I use to work for a guy that cut and plowed in cambridge....


----------



## 350 STROKER

starting to look up for us in northern va.. calling to 2-5 inches wednesday night through thursday am


----------



## cutbetterthanyo

fordsup04;1212434 said:


> I use to work for a guy that cut and plowed in cambridge....


Who's that i might know him?


----------



## cutbetterthanyo

Finally maybe some snow. Weather channel said 4-6, NOAA.com 4-8 possible,everyone else i check and the local tv said 2-4,one website never mention any at all. We should all be weathermen they never know whats going on


----------



## ChesapeakeWash

fordsup04;1210539 said:


> Sorry my email is [email protected]


I tried sending an email, but it tells me the email address is not valid. Feel free to give me a call or email so I can answer any questions you may have. 
410-479-9744
[email protected]


----------



## ChesapeakeWash

cutbetterthanyo;1212403 said:


> Don't know how i missed this thread but i'm from cambridge. Do any of you guys plow here in cambridge or easton?


I've been plowing in Easton, and may occasionally run to Cambridge to check on a shopping center.


----------



## cutbetterthanyo

I thought I had seen u in easton. I see you alot on the road during the summer. Do you plow that lot in town (easton) where the bowling ally, pizza place, sheds for sale, Etc.across bb&t bank? Not to good with sreet names. Which place in cambridge? Are you a sub? Don't know if my truck will ring a bell I have a white f350 service body truck letter up Precision Lawn Maintenace llc..But I push with a 4 door black gmc with a cap, aftermarket rims, and a 8 foot western.


----------



## gallden

Some models are saying 3-6 for salisbury, 4-8 for dorchester, 5-10 north and west from there. Grain of salt and all.


----------



## ChesapeakeWash

cutbetterthanyo;1213319 said:


> I thought I had seen u in easton. I see you alot on the road during the summer. Do you plow that lot in town (easton) where the bowling ally, pizza place, sheds for sale, Etc.across bb&t bank? Not to good with sreet names. Which place in cambridge? Are you a sub? Don't know if my truck will ring a bell I have a white f350 service body truck letter up Precision Lawn Maintenace llc..But I push with a 4 door black gmc with a cap, aftermarket rims, and a 8 foot western.


I've seen your service body truck around throughout the summer. I'm currently a sub for a friend of mine that takes care of shopping centers from ocean city to easton. I've been plowing at Easton Plaza which is the one you described. I push everything there except the bowling alley. The shopping center in cambridge is the Shoal Creek Mall. I haven't pushed in Cambridge, just been there a few times checking on things. Usually when I finish in easton, I gotta run back to denton and help get 2 centers finished up.


----------



## contractor078

looks like we may get a little boys. when i left the house in Dover today had maybe a half inch down here in cambridge only rain now. we will see. guess we will not know until we all wake up in the morning to see. that is if we get any sleep i will be to excited looking out the window waiting for it to pile up enough to push.


----------



## fordsup04

cutbetterthanyo;1213068 said:


> Finally maybe some snow. Weather channel said 4-6, NOAA.com 4-8 possible,everyone else i check and the local tv said 2-4,one website never mention any at all. We should all be weathermen they never know whats going on


Will see I still don't rely on weather man when it falls it falls... Hopefully we hit four inches That means big money for me


----------



## fordsup04

contractor078;1213789 said:


> looks like we may get a little boys. when i left the house in Dover today had maybe a half inch down here in cambridge only rain now. we will see. guess we will not know until we all wake up in the morning to see. that is if we get any sleep i will be to excited looking out the window waiting for it to pile up enough to push.


Will see at the rate things are going at work already this morning i may be here all day and night and then out to plow... atleast everything is ready


----------



## fordsup04

ChesapeakeWash;1213276 said:


> I tried sending an email, but it tells me the email address is not valid. Feel free to give me a call or email so I can answer any questions you may have.
> 410-479-9744
> [email protected]


Hmmm thats funny thats my email. Well ill try and get up with you here shortly Im not in any rush with winter and alll.


----------



## fordsup04

We all should get together after plow season drink some beers? somewhere in cambridge since thats where it seems everyone is from or does work in.


----------



## contractor078

fordsup04;1213797 said:


> We all should get together after plow season drink some beers? somewhere in cambridge since thats where it seems everyone is from or does work in.


Im all about drinking a few beers. lets just hope that this storm brings us enough snow that we can all afford to buy a round or two.


----------



## fordsup04

contractor078;1213809 said:


> Im all about drinking a few beers. lets just hope that this storm brings us enough snow that we can all afford to buy a round or two.


Haha thats a good one!!! Hey do you ever make it down to salisbury area?. I know Gallden is local he is less then five min from me.


----------



## contractor078

fordsup04;1213827 said:


> Haha thats a good one!!! Hey do you ever make it down to salisbury area?. I know Gallden is local he is less then five min from me.


diven though though a few times. i know that the company has a bunch of jobs going on down there i really don;t go down that way unless we have a superintendents meeting or something. its only like 40 min from cambridge


----------



## cutbetterthanyo

ChesapeakeWash;1213779 said:


> I've seen your service body truck around throughout the summer. I'm currently a sub for a friend of mine that takes care of shopping centers from ocean city to easton. I've been plowing at Easton Plaza which is the one you described. I push everything there except the bowling alley. The shopping center in cambridge is the Shoal Creek Mall. I haven't pushed in Cambridge, just been there a few times checking on things. Usually when I finish in easton, I gotta run back to denton and help get 2 centers finished up.


Man you got alot of running around to do. God help you if we get a blizzard. Last year i got stuck in easton for like 3 hrs. I couldn't see the end of my hood or the road it was blowing so bad. Your friend, does he do electric? plow with a ford dually new v plow?


----------



## cutbetterthanyo

I'm always down for some beer pick a place and i'm there.


----------



## fordsup04

Will all have to get together then...


----------



## contractor078

fordsup04;1213913 said:


> Will all have to get together then...


heck yeah make it after work. like 4 where we all talking about meeting here in cambridge or easton or what. there are a few decent bars down here. have not been that new one leaky Petes Jimmy and Souchks is nice. the owner is a real nice looking chick.


----------



## fordsup04

Defiantly after work will do it in the coming weeks If anyone is down this way. Let me know ill meet you at the bar. Work is crazy right now. long hours but it pays well.. Now whats gonna happen down here as far as the storm is what i wanta know Im in salisbury so probly nothing


----------



## contractor078

here is what i just saw i am hoping and praying that 6-10 slides down a little bit!


----------



## fordsup04

salisbury isnt even on there


----------



## mferrari

fordsup04;1214111 said:


> salisbury isnt even on there


Because we never get anything


----------



## fordsup04

true very true


----------



## ChesapeakeWash

cutbetterthanyo;1213868 said:


> Man you got alot of running around to do. God help you if we get a blizzard. Last year i got stuck in easton for like 3 hrs. I couldn't see the end of my hood or the road it was blowing so bad. Your friend, does he do electric? plow with a ford dually new v plow?


Lol. For the most part, I stay at Easton Plaza. My friend owns a property maintenance company, and usually has his equipment or subs at each location. No one has to leave there site until it's clear. I will stop at the Denton locations on my way back home to Greensboro.

I'm doin my snow dance :bluebounc


----------



## mferrari

WBOC is calling for 2" in Salisbury. My prediction is maybe an 1", looks like we may get to throw some salt though.


----------



## fordsup04

Yea who knows.... I have a guy that will call me for an inch will see


----------



## cutbetterthanyo

ChesapeakeWash;1214184 said:


> Lol. For the most part, I stay at Easton Plaza. My friend owns a property maintenance company, and usually has his equipment or subs at each location. No one has to leave there site until it's clear. I will stop at the Denton locations on my way back home to Greensboro.
> 
> I'm doin my snow dance :bluebounc


If you guys ever need help let me know i may be free. Didn't realize you were from greensboro I went to school in denton, the wesleyan christian school. Didn't do much good, i'm a heathen lol:yow!:


----------



## cutbetterthanyo

contractor078;1213936 said:


> heck yeah make it after work. like 4 where we all talking about meeting here in cambridge or easton or what. there are a few decent bars down here. have not been that new one leaky Petes Jimmy and Souchks is nice. the owner is a real nice looking chick.


wheres leaky petes at i've heard of it but no one seems to know where it is


----------



## cutbetterthanyo

I'm seeing white, anyone else? Guess i'll be hard at it in a few hours.


----------



## fordsup04

Nope not yet I am hoping i will be... I am in berlin now Still at work like i have been since six this morning... will see what salisbury's like honestly i would like to get some slick roads for the ride home i am in my little 2wd b4000 been stuck once today. Any accumulation yet


----------



## cutbetterthanyo

I'm at about a half inch. Its really wet . I talked to a buddy about 10mins ago he's in b more pushing.He said they have had about 6 inchs and its coming down fast.He also said it's really heavy he's pushing with a mid size bocat and said its all she wants with a stock size dirt bucket.


----------



## mferrari

Salisbury is getting a rain w/ small flurry mix. Just loaded the truck with salt and plow is still on. Going to pre-treat tonight, hopefully we can push some in a few hours.


----------



## ChesapeakeWash

We've got close to 2" here in greensboro. I rode into Denton about an hour ago and the roads were covered then. We will be heading out at midnight.


----------



## cutbetterthanyo

ChesapeakeWash;1214932 said:


> We've got close to 2" here in greensboro. I rode into Denton about an hour ago and the roads were covered then. We will be heading out at midnight.


I'll look for you in easton i push the M&T across the street from you


----------



## ChesapeakeWash

See you then.


----------



## cutbetterthanyo

Be careful. My wife works at the hospital and called to tell me to be careful cuz they have had 3-4 car accidents come in .I also live next to a body shop and the tow truck is over there right now unloading a wreak. I'm happy we got snow ,but not to thrilled about driving to easton in this weather


----------



## mferrari

We're out in Salisbury and OC tossing salt. Definately got slick accumulation.


----------



## fordsup04

Welp im up in salisbury at my house we have roughly and inch I had to come to berlin then ill be going back to salisbury to push for about 2 hours. its very wet...


----------



## contractor078

*HOAs*

well the HOA that i plow for sucks this is now about the 2nd or 3rd storm that we have gotten below the trigger amount of 4" they will not release us because deldot will not reimburse them til it hits 4" damn i need to find some more work else where!

any you guys need some help!


----------



## fordsup04

Most of my places our 4 inches. I have enough work that i think i am going to outfit my cousins truck next year and eliminate the tractor. but then again if i didn't sub or he did the subing hmmm I don't know we will see what the rest of the season does. I have lots of ideas for the future.Of course i could always just give up plowing.


----------



## cutbetterthanyo

contractor078;1215829 said:


> well the HOA that i plow for sucks this is now about the 2nd or 3rd storm that we have gotten below the trigger amount of 4" they will not release us because deldot will not reimburse them til it hits 4" damn i need to find some more work else where!
> 
> any you guys need some help!


Would you mind explaining the situation some more? I have always wondered who/how the HOAs are taken care of.

Do you know who does the highschool? It used to be a electric companany here in town, but not any more. I had heard the city, but the trucks don't have anything on the doors, the city normally has those round logos.


----------



## contractor078

cutbetterthanyo;1215870 said:


> Would you mind explaining the situation some more? I have always wondered who/how the HOAs are taken care of.
> 
> the community that i live in has an HOA well last year i was pretty pissed with the service that the plow contractor here was providing so i pursued the contract and got it last year and again this year.
> 
> We all pay association dues that goes into a pool of money that i get paid from. The deal is that Del DOT doesn't plow the roads here but the HOA applies to a program that they (Del DOT) has that will reimburse the HOA for 75% of the plowing cost. So at the end of the season they will take all of my invoices and submit them to the state and they will get paid back at a rate of 75% of what they paid out of there pocket. It just sucks because the groundskeeper has to go by the del dot web site and there monitoring he will not release me to plow until it hits that magic 4" number. So no more times that not we have been 3.4 for today and 3.1 for the last one...so i am looking for some additional work that i can actually use my stuff and make some payuppayup
> 
> Do you know who does the highschool? It used to be a electric companany here in town, but not any more. I had heard the city, but the trucks don't have anything on the doors, the city normally has those round logos.


I presume that you are talking about South Dorchester HS? I believe that the school maintenance guys do a lot of it them selves. They all have Meyer and Salt Dogg plows on there trucks. I did get a little slice of the action there last year. I also know that Windsor Trucking has done a good amount of plowing for them. he has done a ton of work for us WT and i do a little subbing for him when he gets in a jam.


----------



## cutbetterthanyo

ChesapeakeWash;1215027 said:


> See you then.


I saw you and tuted my horn and flicked my lights to you. Did you get much work out of the strom?


----------



## ChesapeakeWash

Yea, I saw you at the bank. I ended up working about 8 hrs. That snow was just a slushy mess.


----------



## contractor078

i really didn't much of anything out of this storm what are you guys trigger amounts? hey what kind of plows salters are you guys running i just got a Meyer Mate spreader and the local Meyer dealers seem to suck...:crying:


----------



## ChesapeakeWash

No trigger amount here. If there is snow on the lot, they want it off. Scraped to the pavement for liability issues. I am running a lil 7.5' western. It works well on my f150.


----------



## cutbetterthanyo

1,2,3 inch triggers i pretty much refused to do much more unless it's somewhere i cut grass at or visit a couple times a month,and no gas stations learned my lesson with them. I've got a 90 chevy cclb with a junkyard 7.5 plow,a 06 gmc ccsb with a 8 foot western unimount,a mahindra tractor, a tak tl130 skid, and a salt dogg tailgate spreader.


----------



## tmcbroo

what up with the gas stations?


----------



## cutbetterthanyo

In my experience, they don't want to plow till cars can't drive thru them any more (like 6 inches maybe more). Then you can't tell where anything is. My first year i did one with my tractor and struck a gas fill cap sticking up. I tore up my bucket and bent the arm that goes down to the bucket. To fix it i had to take it to my dads body shop and pull it back out with the frame machine they weld up some plates on it to make it stronger. Some of the problem was me going to fast ,some was the tractor isn't a plow with a trip edge,but after that i just don't really want to fool with them.I work to hard, and my stuff is to expense to risk tearing up.


----------



## contractor078

cutbetterthanyo;1217775 said:


> 1,2,3 inch triggers i pretty much refused to do much more unless it's somewhere i cut grass at or visit a couple times a month,and no gas stations learned my lesson with them. I've got a 90 chevy cclb with a junkyard 7.5 plow,a 06 gmc ccsb with a 8 foot western unimount,a mahindra tractor, a tak tl130 skid, and a salt dogg tailgate spreader.


what kinds of places do you have with low trigger amounts like that? i really want to try to get some more accounts doing my HOA with a 4" trigger and no salt unless you plow sucks. have only gotten to plow here once this year.


----------



## cutbetterthanyo

Only one has a one inch its a part store, two inch ones are banks,a place in the industal park, and nursing home, 3 inch is a apartment conplex.The only ones i salt are the 2 inch ones. I just really sat down with them and explain how anything more was hard on my equipment, and that i would do it, but i wouldn't exept the responsible if i damaged anything and that if they got someone else to do it that wasn't familar with the place there was a good chance of them damaging things to.I have insurance, but if they wouldn't do my standard 2 inch trigger and salt under 2 then they give up there right to hold me liable for slip and falls just for damages to the property.


----------



## Leggslandscape

Anyone on here plow around kent island queen annes county area


----------



## cutbetterthanyo

Does anyone know the night (date) of the storm before last one. Not the 26-27th, but the only other small one we had in jan, about in the middle. I was getting ready to do my bills and have all my locations and times writen down, but forgot to write down the date.


----------



## ChesapeakeWash

Jan 11-12th.


----------



## classiclawncare

It looks like we may have to go out and salt tonight if it stays cold.


----------



## cutbetterthanyo

ChesapeakeWash;1223006 said:


> Jan 11-12th.


Thanks i asked a buddy that plows he said the 21, but i knew that was wrong.You think we will get anything?


----------



## ChesapeakeWash

I don't see us getting much of anything tonight, sleet, rain and freezing rain. Although I did hear Anne Arundel county crews are going in at midnight. Maybe we'll see something this weekend.


----------



## contractor078

whats going on here fellas pretty quite here. whats up with all of the snow missing us! Sucks. i am taking a bit of loss for the business this year even though i have a day job wow. we need another good snow! when are we all meeting up for a beer?? not like any of us are plowing any snow around here! lets go guys what do you think? i have heard good things of Leaky Pete's in Cambridge....


----------



## tmcbroo

yea this suck, the only snow event i could plow in sussex county was the 26 of december and i was out of the country


----------



## contractor078

any body hearing anything about this storm coming on Thursday i know its a ways a way but could hold some promises? guess time will tell.


----------



## fordsup04

contractor078;1229431 said:


> any body hearing anything about this storm coming on Thursday i know its a ways a way but could hold some promises? guess time will tell.


Maybe but it will probably just miss us.


----------



## fordsup04

contractor078;1228940 said:


> whats going on here fellas pretty quite here. whats up with all of the snow missing us! Sucks. i am taking a bit of loss for the business this year even though i have a day job wow. we need another good snow! when are we all meeting up for a beer?? not like any of us are plowing any snow around here! lets go guys what do you think? i have heard good things of Leaky Pete's in Cambridge....


Sounds good to me but i just gotta find time to get up there. lol 14 hour days suck.... coming in at 4 and leaving at 6-7 sucks. but its about to let up. soon


----------



## contractor078

fordsup04;1229451 said:


> Sounds good to me but i just gotta find time to get up there. lol 14 hour days suck.... coming in at 4 and leaving at 6-7 sucks. but its about to let up. soon


damn your days are worse than mine. i get to the job site at 6 and leave around 4 with an hour and half drive each way.


----------



## fordsup04

yea and i have a 30 min drive each way


----------



## contractor078

so whats the pulse of what we are going to see on Thursday? any one want to venture some early predictions of what we will see?


----------



## fordsup04

probably nothing


----------



## contractor078

fordsup04;1232104 said:


> probably nothing


Where's the optimism? I am hoping to save the season and get a decent one still. :redbounce


----------



## fordsup04

I mean i hope we get two feet but i don't think we will get anything.


----------



## tmcbroo

yea almost took the plow off today, wasnt worth putting it on this year....


----------



## fordsup04

I took mine off for the first time saturday but i don't drive the truck everyday so it just sits in the nice warm garage. I am ready for spring to put the 35's back on it.


----------



## fordsup04

*snow*

Woke up to 1/2 inch of snow.... roads were fun coming to work at 330 this morning. No plowing for me today... How did everyone else do?


----------



## contractor078

damn you got a half inch we didnt even get that up in Dover. we really didn't get much more than a dusting. i am beguing to lose faith for this year that we are going to get anything. i was hoping for one last storm before the end of the season. 

hey i got a question for you guys here. what do you guys do for back up? do you have another truck do you have a buddy that has a plow that you can call if something happens? just wondering. i am trying to think of next year and picking up some additional accounts and before it happens i just want to make sure that i don;t get my self into trouble....


----------



## fordsup04

contractor078;1236277 said:


> damn you got a half inch we didnt even get that up in Dover. we really didn't get much more than a dusting. i am beguing to lose faith for this year that we are going to get anything. i was hoping for one last storm before the end of the season.
> 
> hey i got a question for you guys here. what do you guys do for back up? do you have another truck do you have a buddy that has a plow that you can call if something happens? just wondering. i am trying to think of next year and picking up some additional accounts and before it happens i just want to make sure that i don;t get my self into trouble....


Yea right around a half inch at my house some places were less. hard to tell at 330 in the morning.

I don't have a backup thats as efficent as my truck but i do have the atv and compact tractor but i have a few friends with plowing company's i can call. i am very picky about my customers and have verbal contracts I know alot of people don't recommend that but i have always been paid on time and no issues. I don't have alot of places either i have a big warehouse and other small commercial stuff.


----------



## classiclawncare

We got between 1/2 in Salisbury and OC. We had to salt all of our accounts. It's def better than nothing at all.


----------



## mferrari

classiclawncare;1236408 said:


> We got between 1/2 in Salisbury and OC. We had to salt all of our accounts. It's def better than nothing at all.


Didn't even salt for this... Pulled all my equipment off in Jan and really don't think I will be putting it back on for this season.


----------



## classiclawncare

Hey, you never know. We still have 4-5 weeks left of a real chance of snow. Thats a lots of days that we could get snow.


----------



## contractor078

classiclawncare;1237953 said:


> Hey, you never know. We still have 4-5 weeks left of a real chance of snow. Thats a lots of days that we could get snow.


whats the story for next week i have heard a few people talking about some snow next week maybe Tuesday?? anyone hearing anything? had a pretty crappy year this year for snow...:crying:


----------



## fordsup04

contractor078;1244963 said:


> whats the story for next week i have heard a few people talking about some snow next week maybe Tuesday?? anyone hearing anything? had a pretty crappy year this year for snow...:crying:


Considering it will 70 today it probably will snow next week.... I was thinking yesterday on my way home its time to put the superduty back in summer mode with the 35's back on it. i hope we have some snow...

It would be nice to plow one more good storm this year...


----------



## cutbetterthanyo

Is everyone ready calling for 1-3 tonite.Thumbs Up


----------



## classiclawncare

Down here only calling for a dusting to maybe an inch, so Ill prob be salting but prob not plowing, hopefully Im wrong tho


----------



## cutbetterthanyo

Hopefully we will there calling for 1-3 here. I put my plow on in case, glad i did, went to pick up the kids and busted a hose in the driveway. At least i got that fixed b4 the snow


----------



## classiclawncare

Where are you located?


----------



## mferrari

I'm going to keep the plow off, I seem to have better luck with it actually snowing if I wash the truck and keep everything off.


----------



## fordsup04

well its snowing.... just enough that i had to wait for the mazda truck to warm up before i could see through the windsheild. The superduty is nice and dry in the garage.... This storm is another joke.... O well guys i think plowing season is over.


----------



## cutbetterthanyo

classiclawncare;1249243 said:


> Where are you located?


cambridge. we didn't get much


----------



## cutbetterthanyo

mferrari;1249335 said:


> I'm going to keep the plow off, I seem to have better luck with it actually snowing if I wash the truck and keep everything off.


Sorry guys, it was my fault. I should have went your route.


----------



## classiclawncare

lol yeah we got maybe 1/2 inch just a dusting on the parking lots. I did get to salt though.


----------



## contractor078

well boys i got all the way down to Cambridge today and i get the freaking call from the groundskeeper from the damn HOA I plow hey where are you. i looked at the weather at 4:30AM and Del Dot said we had 2.7 looked at it when i got to the job trailer 4.2 WTF so i dove another hour and half back north and picked up all the equipment and well made a few bucks so i can't complain. sun dried everything out so they didn't want any salt. got some pix of all the equipment loaded and cleaned up before taking back to the warehouse. i will try to get them up shortly. how did everyone else do? i Know when i got to Cambridge today there was nothing. payupussmileyflag


----------



## fordsup04

contractor078;1250136 said:


> well boys i got all the way down to Cambridge today and i get the freaking call from the groundskeeper from the damn HOA I plow hey where are you. i looked at the weather at 4:30AM and Del Dot said we had 2.7 looked at it when i got to the job trailer 4.2 WTF so i dove another hour and half back north and picked up all the equipment and well made a few bucks so i can't complain. sun dried everything out so they didn't want any salt. got some pix of all the equipment loaded and cleaned up before taking back to the warehouse. i will try to get them up shortly. how did everyone else do? i Know when i got to Cambridge today there was nothing. payupussmileyflag


Contractor Must be nice i was hoping to get one more storm down here we got a dusting... glad you made some cash...


----------



## contractor078

it was so nice. to make a few more dollars before the season is over. did you guys get to throw any salt or anything down there?? hey what are you guys doing for salt storage in the off season bagged salt that is. i want to pick up a few pallets but i really don;t have any good place to store it.


----------



## fordsup04

put it in the garge or cover it up outside. sometimes you will have a bag or two get hard on you...


----------



## contractor078

yeah thats what i thought. i just really don;t have any garage space. i want to be able to load up for next year but i cant yet. Need to be that pole barn.


----------



## mferrari

Anyone digging the plow back out for tomorrow?


----------



## mike1316

We put salter back in today that's about it.


----------



## classiclawncare

I never took my plow n salter off yet lol good thing well hafta salt tomorrow. 

Its not gonna start till 4 am tho


----------



## cutbetterthanyo

I'm so over this. I've been landscaping the past two weeks and even cut my own yard. I hope it doesn't kill anything i planted. We are getting a little bit here i have like 3 inches on my deck and yard, but nothing on the blacktop. When is it going to be over? Last i saw was about 8pm.


----------



## contractor078

wheres everyone at on here. This thread all but died off. where are all you boys. We need to rally together and do a little snow dance so we all can collect on some of that white gold this year.


----------



## basher

Here you go


----------



## basher

*winter outlook for Northeast*

Zone 4 : This portion of the country, the Ohio Valley, eastern Lakes and the northeastern United States will be the second hardest hit this winter, potentially crippling snowstorms slated for the Ohio Valley and the northeastern United States. I am expecting at least 1-2 major block buster blizzards to track through the Ohio Valley and the eastern Great Lakes states this winter, with ice storm risk over the warm front in the northeastern United States as the storm system moves through Michigan. This winters snowfall will be much greater in the Ohio Valley then last winter, due to the much above average soil moisture conditions this fall, this is a huge deal when it comes to the winter precip, and I am expecting MUCH above average precipitation totals this winter. Another storm track will be from Colorado, the Colorado Low pressure system will lay a spread the wealth significant accumulating in this area. Another storm track will be from the Alberta Clipper, that will lay a quick hitting 3-7" snowfall and strong winds and a strong push of arctic air behind it. The other big storm track will be a Nor'Easters, that will hit hard the northeast, particulary from Washington DC to New York City to Boston to eastern Maine, but I am expecting DC to miss more snowstorm this winter then the last couple. Washington DC looks to get more ice and a sleet mixture with storm systems this winter with major blizzards possible north of DC more so in the New York City area on north. Temperatures will be below average for the entire winter in general, but I am expecting there to be several episodic periods of warmth and ridging in the northeastern United States as the western United States trough develops. There will be quite a few fluctuations in temperatures this winter, some days will be MUCH above average and then the next day could be MUCH below average in temperatures, wont be a strong pattern for anymore then 2-3 weeks this winter at a time, but when it does come, expect major storm systems to dump lots of snowfall!


----------



## classiclawncare

Nice, Im hoping for lots of snow. Im ready for it. I actually got my plowing stuff out Nov 1st to have it ready. Not to far away from us they got snow back in late October.


----------



## contractor078

Basher 

man i hope that is not wish full thinking for us. Sounds outstanding to me. I am itching to get the plow out. i was thinking of putting it on to move leaves over at the in laws house but the wife was laughing at me. Hope fully we all can collect on some of that white gold this year. 

on another note. basher do you work on Meyer spreaders? i bought a used one last year and got it all hooked up except the vibrator not sure if i need it but wondered what it would cost to get it hooked up.


----------



## fordsup04

Im still here struck a deer lastnight so trucks in the shop


----------



## contractor078

fordsup04;1371218 said:


> Im still here struck a deer lastnight so trucks in the shop


Yo big dog whats up??? dude that sucks sorry to hear that. we still have to get together for a beer some time. i am working down in Millsboro now not sure if there are any bars around this way sure doesnt seem like it.


----------



## basher

contractor078;1371198 said:


> Basher
> do you work on Meyer spreaders? i bought a used one last year and got it all hooked up except the vibrator not sure if i need it but wondered what it would cost to get it hooked up.


Sure we can help you. all you need is a install kit, they're cheap. Cal Kim at 302 239-6584 and she'll ship you one.

You have hooked it up to 12 volt and watched it shake?


----------



## contractor078

basher;1371278 said:


> Sure we can help you. all you need is a install kit, they're cheap. Cal Kim at 302 239-6584 and she'll ship you one.
> 
> You have hooked it up to 12 volt and watched it shake?


i have not tried the vibrator. spreader works great didn't hook up the harness between the two. i had to buy a new controller as the guy that i got it from didnt have it. is it really worth it to have the vibrator on the spreader? I am just running bagged product through it.


----------



## basher

Which spreader is it, the old school funnel hopper with the motor on the bottom? if so you shouldn't need a Vibrator to run dry bagged material particularly if it is blended pellets or solar salt. If you are trying to do wet bulk then yes.


----------



## contractor078

basher;1371604 said:


> Which spreader is it, the old school funnel hopper with the motor on the bottom? if so you shouldn't need a Vibrator to run dry bagged material particularly if it is blended pellets or solar salt. If you are trying to do wet bulk then yes.


its an older Meyer mate picked it up for 500 but didnt have any wiring or the control


----------



## contractor078

yo Ford hows the truck have you gotten back from the body shop yet. Where the hell is the snow? i have my fingers crossed fellas that we will see a little something in jan and feb. how the rest of you all doing this year???


----------



## contractor078

this place has been pretty quite. so let me be the first to wish all of you fellow members a great Christmas and and a Happy New Year. I hope you are all safe and have a great season. Not looking to good for us as of right now. 

stay safe.


----------



## hightop

I second that, Merry Christmas everybody, & let's hope the new year brings us some weather to talk about (& make some $ with!)


----------



## basher

hightop;1390010 said:


> I second that, Merry Christmas everybody, & let's hope the new year brings us some weather to talk about (& make some $ with!)


Ditto

It's going to have to get busy to met Sno-day's forecast


----------



## contractor078

any of you boys out there getting to throw any salt?? still seems a wee bit warm to need it. hope some one out there is making some cash. We sure are off to a poor start to the year.


----------



## classiclawncare

Im going to go out and check my lots around 4 am. Weather.com says up to 1inch of slush around Seaford north.


----------



## contractor078

well boys turning out to be a pretty piss poor winter for alot of us. I keep hoping that we will get just one decent snow storm. Is it to early to be looking to next winter already....LOL i have been on Youtube for hours watching plowing vids thinking ahhh well maybe one day.


----------



## basher

I'd be happy with a couple of little push-able storms. With a desert of a little freezing rain and cold temps to shake some salt. Don't want to sit on the stock pile all summer.


----------



## classiclawncare

haha yeah. We may get some freezing rain Sat night. Im hoping for one snow storm this month, but it was almost 70 this week so I duno.


----------



## contractor078

this year has sucked. to say it bluntly i think i am with you Basher i would be have with a few small events. I have picked up a few other little things here and there thank god this is not my full time thing i dont know how guys are going to make it if this is this there primary business.


----------



## Harford13

basher;1370700 said:


> Here you go


Where's the clown that came up with this trash. I hate weather men/woman. Only profession I know of wherer you can be completely wrong and still get paid to do it again.


----------



## classiclawncare

Looks like we may need to out down a little salt tonight here.


----------



## contractor078

good luck with that one never made it below 33 in Dover where i am. I am not really holding me breath for the season any more. I think this season is a bust. i heard that there maybe something in march but we will see the ground is so warm i really dont think anything that we get unless we get quite a few inches will be a plow able event for me.


----------



## fordsup04

Contract its been crazy busy truck is back. Im in Berlin which is about twenty away from Hillsboro im ready for some snow


----------



## contractor078

glad someone has some work. my side jobs have been few and far between. i have one that i want to get done but just to soggy i am going to end up tearing up more than i am trying to fix. 

we will see what Saturday brings if anything. i am not holding my breath. how the wheels all fixed up ?


----------



## fordsup04

I have been working my tail off here at my day job. Also I have gone back to school to get a degree in business management. I am tired of driving my superduty around at 10 mpg and am actually going to pick up a 4x4 ranger in jersey this afternoon so my superduty can get all cleaned up again and sit in the garage.. I am thinking for next year finding a plow for the ranger for driveway's since it is small and easy to move around and have my superduty for bigger thing's. This year has sucked snow wise big time. They say we are gonna have a storm in march but i dought it.


----------



## classiclawncare

It looks like well be salting in a few hours, ice all over the place. The only bad thing is not everything needs to be salted on a Sunday


----------



## basher

Decent salt runspayup able to get it done in the wee hours, SOOOOOO much faster/easier when there's no traffic.


----------



## classiclawncare

Lol yeah it was nice. Although the ice was thick down here and today its not going to get much above freezing so I'm thinking more salt tommorrow.


----------



## contractor078

well how did all you boys make out? i got bubkiss....the HOA called me and was like ahhh well.....i was like okay....thats why you guys sign a waiver. i am not dealing with all the complaints.


----------



## classiclawncare

I made out pretty good, I did a few churches, 1 Hoa, a few retirement centers and some Lowes's.


----------



## cutbetterthanyo

Classic, how did u get hooked up on lowes? Do you do the one in easton? I would like to take on some more jobs for snow next year, I lost my bread and butter accout this year? Do you do any snow over my way?


----------



## classiclawncare

cutbetterthanyo Hey, nah I dont go over your way for snow removal. Pm me your contact info and Ill pass it along to my contact for the Lowes.


----------



## contractor078

i am ready to dump the HOA that i do they are such a PITA customer and really not that great a pay. I really want to pick up a few more drs offices or other office type buildings nice little in and outs.


----------



## basher

Looks like a working weekendThumbs Up


----------



## classiclawncare

Basher, hey wheres that map from? Accuweather? Weather.com is saying rain/snow mix for the Eastern Shore?


----------



## contractor078

man i am hoping that we get something be nice to be able to pay for a little fuel in the boat this year.....i have been dancing around the job trailer trying to do a little snow dance lets hope it pays off for us. basher my friend i hope we get something down this way!


----------



## basher

That map is from Snowday.org (or Snowday.us) Craig has a high accuracy rate. He will list an accumulation report at 10 tonight.

Weather Underground was listing a possible 8" on Wednesday but backed off we'll see if they get back on the band wagon.


----------



## classiclawncare

basher;1451131 said:


> That map is from Snowday.org (or Snowday.us) Craig has a high accuracy rate. He will list an accumulation report at 10 tonight.
> 
> Weather Underground was listing a possible 8" on Wednesday but backed off we'll see if they get back on the band wagon.


Nice keep us updated on what they say


----------



## contractor078

Not looking to good fellas. Been watching the weather and not looking to good. Well i think may have been one of our last chances for this year....we will see.


----------



## classiclawncare

What are they calling for? im seeing 1-2 inches sunday evening/night?


----------



## Harford13

Maybe down your way if you lucky, I'm in Bel Air and it looks like this thing is missing us Completely Just to the South


----------



## contractor078

fellas i am not sure all the site that i had been seeing is "maybe" an inch of wet slushy stuff. and then like in the high forties on Monday. Well Monday is a holiday so the 2 Drs offices are closed....figures no point in pushing then just going to melt the next day. 

Where is my man basher with the latest update for us?


----------



## classiclawncare

Im hoping we get at least some ice or slush. I picked up 2 pallets of salt today,


----------



## Harford13

Well other than getting lots of practice hooking my plow up this season it has been a dissapointing year. On the bright side my equipment will still be brand new for next year.


----------



## classiclawncare

lol yes that is true. I never even hooked mine up except for the beginning of November when I made sure it was working. It looks like we are going to get about an inch tonight here in Salisbury.


----------



## cutbetterthanyo

anyone getting anything? my deck is covered but the blacktop is melting it right now


----------



## classiclawncare

We are starting to get some buildup, Im gonna salt early tommorrow morning early


----------



## cutbetterthanyo

That's kindof what i was hoping for, no plowing, but aleast i'll get to do something this winter. Snow is what i enjoy most.I'll be happy when we get anotheir blizzard.


----------



## classiclawncare

lol me too. I love it staying up all night go out and salt for 5 hours then go to bed n take a nice nap lol


----------



## gallden

We're in Salisbury and even doesn't even look like we're going to do anything. Can't seem to justify salting or plowing any of this. Can't believe it, I really thought we at least get to plow before it turned 50. TWC says it's going to be 69 on thursday, I think we're shut out this year.


----------



## cutbetterthanyo

Yeah it sucks this year. I'm in Cambridge, it wasnt enough for me to even leave the house this morning. It was looking promising earlier,but then just fell off to nothing.


----------



## contractor078

this year has not been good at all. hey cutbetter where do you plow over there. i was going to put a bid in with Dorchester County Public Schools to do the schools but would not be able to handle them all my self. I know they do some of there stuff them selves but they hire a few private guys to help. i did some work for them last year.


----------



## cutbetterthanyo

I live about 2 miles from the school toward church creek.I didnt know they subbed anything out but if you want to bid on it let me know.I have a duramax with a 8 foot western,small tractor, and a skid loader. I only plow a couple over here. I mostly only do people i cut grass for.


----------



## classiclawncare

We ended up having about a 1/2 to 1 inch of a snow slush mix. I ended up salting all of my regular placed due to the fact that my temp guages were showing 31 degrees out at 4 am.


----------



## contractor078

cutbetterthanyo;1453150 said:


> I live about 2 miles from the school toward church creek.I didnt know they subbed anything out but if you want to bid on it let me know.I have a duramax with a 8 foot western,small tractor, and a skid loader. I only plow a couple over here. I mostly only do people i cut grass for.


nice i will talk with the property manager that i know down there. I just finished up the new high school down there what do you think? was a pretty sweet job. Some of the shops we built are crazy all the stuff that they have in them. They are having a detication in April that i will be back over there for. ussmileyflag


----------



## cutbetterthanyo

contractor078;1453298 said:


> nice i will talk with the property manager that i know down there. I just finished up the new high school down there what do you think? was a pretty sweet job. Some of the shops we built are crazy all the stuff that they have in them. They are having a detication in April that i will be back over there for. ussmileyflag


Yeah that new bulding is nice. Long needed too. I'm glad to see that they are gearing something toward the vocational field.That is what kids on the shore need because those are the type of jobs around here.


----------



## contractor078

the inside is freaking sick really with all of the stuff that they have in there. i mean really impressive. i would have loved to have some of the stuff that it is there.


----------



## contractor078

any of you boys here any thing for this year? i am really hoping that with a hot dry summer will bring a wet cold snowy winter. I don't know how much action i am going to see as i am working in Salisbury MD now. Doesn't seem that down this far they get much plow able snow. I guess we will see. What have yall been up to all summer??


----------



## basher

Here's the only forecast I've seen so farThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## contractor078

wow that would be freaking great if it came true. i am going to need to find some help if it does. My plow driver is no longer with me as i am getting divorced.


----------



## MikeLWB

Check us out we have quite a few blogs on the winter:

Factors for winter outlook:

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/index.php?option=com_community&view=groups&task=viewdiscussion&groupid=4331&topicid=7336&Itemid=179

Winter outlook:

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/index.php?option=com_community&view=groups&task=viewdiscussion&groupid=8&topicid=1122&Itemid=179

Having a weak el nino should eliminate any fears of a repeat winter from last years season!


----------



## classiclawncare

So whats everyone think? Do you think the snow will stick to the pavement tonight? Im seeing 1-3 inches in Salisbury tonight.


----------



## devinraptor

In Lewes were looking at probably less than an inch ill be lucky if i can just get out and salt. After last year i would love to get the equipment moving


----------



## classiclawncare

lol yeah I know what you mean. Im with you Im thinking Ill just be salting.


----------



## cutbetterthanyo

Probally just salting here too. There still calling for 2-4 in easton but it's really wet.


----------



## classiclawncare

Well we ended up salting everything we have b/c there was a sheet of ice on everything.


----------



## devinraptor

Wish i could say the same. We never hit the freezing mark. Hung right around 33.


----------



## cutbetterthanyo

I salted about 3/4 of mine. I don't think now that it really needed it, but the forcast really had me thinking it was going to frezze, and the customers gave me the go ahead. Nothing major ,but atleast i got to used my new spreader , and got to service some new clients.


----------



## cutbetterthanyo

What the thoughts about tonight/tommrow morning, are we going to get anything?


----------



## classiclawncare

We've got about a 1/2 inch on the paved areas here now. im going out in about 45 min to start salting. I think whatever is coming this friday is what no ones sures about lol im hearing 0-8 inches lol


----------



## contractor078

i hope to hell we are getting something this Friday i don't even have my plow on when i left the house in Georgetown this am we had maybe a inch and when i got down here to SU we has 2+ i hope we get something this Friday fingers crossed!


----------



## classiclawncare

Dang. Yeah we had about 2 inches. I think well have more tomorrow night and may hafta plow Friday night into Sat.


----------



## contractor078

i am hoping we do get some if you need some help i am in the area working here at SU seen a few guys actually plowing today. i was going to put my plow on tonight just to have it ready we will see probably going to get nothing then.....


----------



## classiclawncare

k k Ill def keep you in mind. Lol yup I did see a guy plowing a pawn shop today. it was close but I dont usually plow unless its over 2".


----------



## cutbetterthanyo

I was wondering were do you guy get your salt and how much$$$? I am paying $315 a pallet of 49 50 pd bags of rock salt or 285 for solar salt. I'm undecieded if i like the solar it's coarse ,not sure if thats good or bad.


----------



## ChesapeakeWash

Chesapeake Corp. in Cambridge quoted me $5.87 per bag when buying a pallet. I've been getting it in Delaware for $4.87 a bag, pallet price $239.


----------



## cutbetterthanyo

Where's the place in cambridge at? I live in cambridge ,but never heard of it. Where at in deleware too? Do u still plow the plaza by the bowling ally / amish market/ craft store?


----------



## classiclawncare

I've been getting mine at Bakers hardware in Millsbro DE. Depends on how many pallets you buy at a time. I usually buy 6 pallets per time. At 6 I pay $225 per pallet for 49 50# bags of regular rock salt. If I get 205 pallets its around 240ish Ill have to look.


----------



## cutbetterthanyo

Bakers Is a little bit of a trip for me. Super professionally ppl, I had to take my hustler there a couple times. Wish they were closer.


----------



## ChesapeakeWash

cutbetterthanyo;1578822 said:


> Where's the place in cambridge at? I live in cambridge ,but never heard of it. Where at in deleware too? Do u still plow the plaza by the bowling ally / amish market/ craft store?


Chesapeake Corp is at 817 Woods Rd. Its down the road, behind Royal Farms, past Sensata Technologies. I'm no longer plowing at Easton Plaza. The guy I was subbing from was very slow pay, about 6 months slow! I picked up my own center in Denton, subbing another next door and a location in St Michaels.


----------



## classiclawncare

Yeah it is a way away. Although if your buying 5-6 pallets saving a good amount of money per pallet might make the trip worth it.


----------



## contractor078

bakers is like 5 min from where i live now love that place its great lots of great people there


----------



## classiclawncare

yup yup. Weve got a half inch on the ground new, I hear you have an inch up your way?


----------



## Marek

Did you guys get any of this snow in the last few days ?


----------



## classiclawncare

We got a light dusting last night, enough to have to put down some salt early this morning.


----------



## Capt. Fred

hey gentleman, been following the site for a while but first time poster. located in southern part of Del. praying and begging for a good snowfall out of this storm. whats the group thinking on this thing, starving here, a little pushing on some small accum. on the comercials and some salt spreading and thats been it, better than last year tho!


----------



## classiclawncare

Its all over the map. Ive heard 1inch to 8 inches for Salisbury area.


----------



## rjm06590

Yeah every model I've seen is around 3-8"


----------



## classiclawncare

Im seeing the more north you are the more snow your gonna get


----------



## Capt. Fred

well i guess nobody knows, not even mother nature her self but looks like we need it to slide down south a hundred miles and intensify up th coast but it is what it is so keep praying for a push


----------



## classiclawncare

Its looking more n more like all were gonna see is rain rain and maybeswitch over to some snowbut no more than an inch or two


----------



## Capt. Fred

accuweather at 11:30 has us at 1-3 but only 50 miles from 3-6 so a slight shift south and we can get lucky, just need a push here to have some cash flow amazing that were so close yet so far, thats the norm it seams, either nailed or nothing


----------



## gallden

Can't imagine it will stick to any parking lots due to the amount of rain we will receive earlier.


----------



## classiclawncare

Im seeing 1-2 inches max tomorrow night into Thur morning


----------



## gallden

Not going to jinx it by getting ready.


----------



## classiclawncare

Now Im seeing rain that will turn over to snow tonight but the temps arent gonna drop below 35....so I guess well see


----------



## cutbetterthanyo

Fingers crossed. Etheir way, I just want it to be over. I can never sleep, or relax when its a chance of snow. I'm going to have to put a no sleep price in my contracts next year, haha.


----------



## gallden

You just knew it didn't you. Global warming and all.


----------



## Capt. Fred

im same way, nervouse wreck in anticipation, major dud for most everybody, had a bud travel 3 hrs over by DC and never saw a snow flake, he helps sombody over there but anyway a bust, sure wish i could get my customers to go for a preperation fee but all it takes is one guy say ill not charge for that and there goes the customer, there is no loyalty anymore its all bottom dollar, especially with the snow side, nobody wants to pay for that in the first place, i no between filling 2 trucks and the loader, buy a pallet of salt and time hooking up its easy to break 500 in preparing then stare at reports and out the window all night then unhook it all in am, do that a couple times before finaly getting some snow, hell i got to plow a few small lots to break even, it sucks but part of our game in these parts i suppose


----------



## classiclawncare

yeah we didnt get any snow. I think its safe to say no snow is coming or way now


----------



## gallden

You're right Fred its bottom dollar, I've heard of guys doing decent sized lots in the Salisbury area for $100 it's not even worth getting out of bed for that.


----------



## Capt. Fred

sad, same thing on this side, a guy was running around in a truck and plowing for 65 an hr straight up no matter what the situation, but there out there, that kind of guy cant hurt me much with my larger commmercial props but he can sure snake in on my quick lil money maker lots, i would just like some compinsation for preparing for these things thats my only beef with it aint gonna happen tho time to watch Triton come across the country and drive us nuts now


----------



## cutbetterthanyo

Yeah, I think its done now. I'm going to pull the plow and spreader off of the work truck, and get it cleaned up. Ready to start mulching I guess. Any of you started mulching/spring clean ups yet?


----------



## Capt. Fred

afraid so, take a myrical now i believe tho stranger things have happend, i give up completely when i see the daffodiles, ever the optimast you know, hate to think i have to wait another 10 months for it so cant ever admit its over, slowely get into landscape mode next week, starting to get some phone calls now hope we can land a few


----------



## rjm06590

Might get to drop a blade this evening


----------



## Capt. Fred

rjm what part of the state are u in, just switched to mostly snow here with temps around 37 but wind chill around 29 finally comming around more north, been ne all night, im about 5 miles west of Bethany and the ocean air is whoopin my butt


----------



## classiclawncare

Its been snowing for a while here but it's only sticking to the sidewalks and raised surfaces.


----------



## Capt. Fred

believe this party is over gentleman, MAYBE a little salt overnight on some commercial props but even that will be a stretch, gona go check em tho, have a good summer boys and start it all over next winter, cant get any worse:waving:


----------



## contractor078

how did everyone make out with the storm over the weekend. looking like we are going to get a few more inches tomorrow.


----------



## classiclawncare

We just had some rain and ice down this way. I do see where we may get some more tonight, and with the temps being below freezing well be salting im sure


----------



## fireball

here in elkton, last night we had 6 inches, by 8 this morning it turned to 2 inches of wet heavy stuff. Schools all closed for some reason


----------



## Capt. Fred

started as snow for a few hours then to all rain, bit early for me closer to the beach but I like the weather patterns were seeing just need the colder air and get that ocean temp down some more


----------



## classiclawncare

Im seeing anywhere from 1inch to 6 inches for the shore lol who knows


----------



## gallden

Seeing it's starting at 5am, in the SBY area I'm hearing, what time is everyone going out?


----------



## classiclawncare

Im gonna load up early around 6-7am. Ill decide at that point if Im gonna need to put on the plows, or just the salters. I figure even if we have to plow itd be a few hours before it starts to stick and accumulate.


----------



## gallden

classiclawncare;1679299 said:


> Im gonna load up early around 6-7am. Ill decide at that point if Im gonna need to put on the plows, or just the salters. I figure even if we have to plow itd be a few hours before it starts to stick and accumulate.


Are you seeing snow all day too?


----------



## classiclawncare

Thats what Im seeing, but how much will actually stick is what matters


----------



## gallden

As usual not much, we may get to salt tomorrow night though.


----------



## contractor078

i am working my day job up here in Newark DE and coming down pretty good here right now we have maybe an additional 3 inches in addition to what we got Sunday night. Nothing really down state where i live from what my GF told me when we spoke an hour ago


----------



## classiclawncare

Here in Salisbury its been rain, it just started sleeting. I knwo well hafta salt tomorrow morning, the question is will I need to salt this afternoon/evening.


----------



## Midatlanticpowe

Its supposed to be in the teens overnight here. We got rain slush mix like you and Im afraid it will freeze overnight. Definitely would salt overnight or early in the morning.


----------



## classiclawncare

Agrred well be salting tomorrow morning early


----------



## Omega

*Delmarvalous*

Hope everyone is enjoying this crappy weather and potential deluge of rain on its way! Maybe we will see 14' be a repeat of 10'


----------



## contractor078

Omega;1693426 said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying this crappy weather and potential deluge of rain on its way! Maybe we will see 14' be a repeat of 10'


Just started to rain here in Georgetown. Right when I have to take the groceries on the house love it..,,,,lol


----------



## Omega

Any body here on southern dmva use bulk salt?


----------



## classiclawncare

I don't even know any places that sell it. I started buying g 6 pallets at a time last year n this year 18 pallets at a time delivered to me.


----------



## contractor078

i have not heard of anyone here locally that sells bulk salt. You would probably have to get it from PA and have it brought in.


----------



## basher

Try Oceanport. You can get a tri-axle load or your spreader loaded

Oceanport LLC - Claymont, DE (Delaware) | 800-288-7974


----------



## Omega

classiclawncare;1700443 said:


> I don't even know any places that sell it. I started buying g 6 pallets at a time last year n this year 18 pallets at a time delivered to me.


That sounds the same as me, I keep 6 pallets of rock and 4 pallets of CA/mg mix in the shed...my supplier keeps the same for me in his warehouse just down the st from my shop


----------



## classiclawncare

Its looking like we may get a few inches Thursday night. Its going to be so cold that even if its not much snow well have to salt all the ice thatll be everwhere.


----------



## classiclawncare

so whats everybody think about tonight's storm?


----------



## Midatlanticpowe

I think we may be in that bubble with hardly any accumulation. Definitely will be ice in the morning with whatever we get


----------



## classiclawncare

Yup thats what Im thinking


----------



## fireball

4 inches here in Elkton


----------



## classiclawncare

so that was a fun storm lol 6+ inches in millsboro, over 4 in Seaford. And the temps kept dropping all day


----------



## Whiffyspark

We got 4. Anyone have any 2 yard vboxes for sale?


----------



## Capt. Fred

the irony of it all, usually it doesnt get cold enough or warms up to fast when a snow is comming and this one cost me money because it got so cold so quick that I couldnt plow! 3 inches of solid ice in developments I got called in on but to late after everyone drove on it, packing it tight, cracks me up.... oh well, take what i can, aint complaning. Had 5 through longneck and 2 or 3 along the beaches


----------



## classiclawncare

Dang that stinks. We ran into that a bit around lunch time when we started plowing some of our hoa's. I ended up digging and scraping with my cat and tractor.


----------



## Whiffyspark

classiclawncare;1707641 said:


> Dang that stinks. We ran into that a bit around lunch time when we started plowing some of our hoa's. I ended up digging and scraping with my cat and tractor.


You know anyone selling a spreader?


----------



## gallden

Put down a lot of salt for us yesterday in Salisbury.


----------



## classiclawncare

Whiffy nah i dont, but Ill let you know if I do.


----------



## Omega

We started salting about 6 pm Thur as it was changing...finished up Friday about 3 pm ended up putting over 4 tons down. Here are some non drift totals we saw:
Harrington 8"
Milford 7"
Greenwood 7"
Georgetown 7"
Bridgeville 7"
Seaford 6"


----------



## Whiffyspark

classiclawncare;1708399 said:


> Whiffy nah i dont, but Ill let you know if I do.


We ended up getting the property I was going to use your skid on. They called yesterday morning at 6 lol. So now I got to find another spreader

We've put down 30 loads of salt this year


----------



## classiclawncare

Dang thats a lot. Ive gone through 16 pallets so far. Each pallet has 49 total bags at 50lbs each.


----------



## Omega

classiclawncare;1709573 said:


> Dang thats a lot. Ive gone through 16 pallets so far. Each pallet has 49 total bags at 50lbs each.


What rate are you guys using? And is that straight rock salt or pre-mix stuff? This past event we just ended up using all pre-mix cause it wad so cold.


----------



## Whiffyspark

Straight rock salt for drives. Cal for walks


----------



## classiclawncare

Same for me.


----------



## Omega

So is salt getting short on supply or are people just buying ahead all at once? I've had multiple calls to buy pallets....


----------



## classiclawncare

Omega you sell salt by the pallet? Yes it seems that there is a shortage.


----------



## ChesapeakeWash

I've heard there is a national shortage. A couple local distributors are out until Jan 20th. I had one tell me yesterday that he may have more this week, but it would be a $1 more per bag.


----------



## fireball

No national shortage, plenty of piles but no trucks to move it to where it is needed. All the churches around here, was cancelled due to ice on Sunday. Guess God can walk on water but does a poor job on ice


----------



## Omega

classiclawncare;1713104 said:


> Omega you sell salt by the pallet? Yes it seems that there is a shortage.


Sorry but I don't sell salt, use all I can actually I looked around and there is some out there but it's all over 8$/50#bag ....even with an extra dollar it's worth the wait for me


----------



## basher

So who got 12 pallets of ice melt in Newark DE yesterday??


----------



## classiclawncare

Basher, hey that was me lol. Howd you here that?


----------



## basher

classiclawncare;1724992 said:


> Basher, hey that was me lol. Howd you here that?


One of my guys loaded you

Next time you're up there the little guy that works there with the black hair is Guido, The guy with glasses that loaded your material is Jon. :laughing:

Have you tried Lowe's ship to store? Guys are getting pallets delivered to the local store for pick-up. They sell comparable pricing and you don't need to run three rigs 100+ miles round trip to get it.


----------



## classiclawncare

My local commercial guy at Lowes tried to get salt down here, but he couldnt get it, said itd be 2-4 weeks. Every Lowes on the Eastern Shore was like that, trying to get some, plus anywhere else I looked at. I was trying to get an entire load, 18 pallets but no one could get it for 2-4 weeks unless I wanted to pay more than 7$ a bag, which I didnt. I saw this place had what I wanted so I went n got 12. 

N those guys were nice enough lol I didnt know they were your guys. lol


----------



## basher

classiclawncare;1725230 said:


> N those guys were nice enough lol I didnt know they were your guys. lol


Guido did work at the shop, he works at eastern now, Jon ......well someone needed to run the forklift:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## basher

classiclawncare;1725230 said:


> unless I wanted to pay more than 7$ a bag,


Yeah well they have roadrunner at a little over [email protected] It's aggressive enough you could decrease application rates 20% to balance the cost and still have it be as or more effective than straight salt. Particularly if you factor fuel manpower costs. Something to consider next time.


----------



## classiclawncare

Yea thats true. I still prefer rock salt that way if something happens and too much gets put down, no harm done. when its 3 am I dont want to have to worry about did my guys put the right amount down, or too much ect.


----------



## rjm06590

How do you think Tuesday will turn out? The models are all over the place from a coating to 8 inches, with Dover south being the worst.


----------



## classiclawncare

I'm seeing 2-5 inches closer to the beach the more snow. South east being the most


----------



## Whiffyspark

rjm06590;1728835 said:


> How do you think Tuesday will turn out? The models are all over the place from a coating to 8 inches, with Dover south being the worst.


Won't know until Tuesday. Lol


----------



## classiclawncare

Im seeing either 1-3 or 4-7 lol


----------



## rjm06590

4-7 or 3-6 here hoping for 6+


----------



## Whiffyspark

3-5,4-6, 50-70% chance of 6 or more


----------



## classiclawncare

Yup yup it's looking good for a lot of snow I hear guys are scrambling to try to find salt here on the shore


----------



## Whiffyspark

classiclawncare;1729552 said:


> Yup yup it's looking good for a lot of snow I hear guys are scrambling to try to find salt here on the shore


Not us. Lol

We stocked up a while ago


----------



## classiclawncare

nice, me too I added to my stock last week. A lot of guys are still looking for salt tho


----------



## Marek

How much do you go thru a yr classic ? Maybe you should switch to bulk and store it like we do. This is just one location.You can fir 40 - 50 ton per container


----------



## basher

Whiffyspark;1729536 said:


> 3-5,4-6, 50-70% chance of 6 or more


I think you guys are getting a little more than 6". The closer you are to the water the more you'll get. DE and NJ beaches are going to get HAMMERED.


----------



## Capt. Fred

10-12 along the coast I'm told start around noon and kick in to hyper mode at dark and blow 20-25 wednesday wind chills single digits


----------



## Whiffyspark

basher;1730307 said:


> I think you guys are getting a little more than 6". The closer you are to the water the more you'll get. DE and NJ beaches are going to get HAMMERED.


All my sites are just under DC. I have one big big site in oxon hill. 3 large in capitols heights. Then another dozen or so around pg


----------



## classiclawncare

Its going to be a long day, long night and even longer day tomorrow lol


----------



## Marek

make it while you can ! Snow has always been something that I look forward to coming hate it while its here and happy when its gone. Looks like 6-12 around here depending on which weather you look at.


----------



## fireball

okay Marek, how many tons can you get under that camo hat?


----------



## basher

Rememebr they may all look differant but they make the same sound when they hit the ground....Ka-Chingpayup


----------



## Whiffyspark

Anyone got sticking snow yet?


----------



## classiclawncare

Just started drizzling here in salisbury


----------



## Whiffyspark

We've had snow since 930 am its just now starting to stick


----------



## classiclawncare

nothing over here just really cold wind.


----------



## classiclawncare

Whats everyone else seeing now?


----------



## basher

Started at 10am, 12" so far, everything under control, time to before a 3am rollout for after storm clean up and morning salt.


----------



## rjm06590

Over 30 hours bedtime


----------



## classiclawncare

38 hrs up straight, then 8 hrs sleep now im up again fun fun


----------



## Whiffyspark

basher;1731714 said:


> Started at 10am, 12" so far, everything under control, time to before a 3am rollout for after storm clean up and morning salt.


:laughing: did you enjoy your nap? We didnt get to sleep wesport lol

Ended up getting 8 inches


----------



## basher

Whiffyspark;1733328 said:


> :laughing: did you enjoy your nap? We didn't get to sleep wesport lol
> 
> Ended up getting 8 inches


Yes I did did 18, ate big, napped for 3 did another 18. Learned years ago things break more after 18 hours.


----------



## Whiffyspark

basher;1733419 said:


> Yes I did did 18, ate big, napped for 3 did another 18. Learned years ago things break more after 18 hours.


I agree with you there. We have a national landmark lot that is zero tolerance. So we got to run. We had a hotel room for crew members to nap. We take it easy no need to rush and break stuff.

Were just under DC. On the river in oxon hill off 495.

If I was anymore specific I would be telling you where exactly. But you can figure it out


----------



## classiclawncare

So are you guys still out salting every morning? I know we are it is cooolllddd.


----------



## ChesapeakeWash

I've been out every morning checking lots and sidewalks for ice and spot treating where necessary.


----------



## classiclawncare

Each day were slowly not putting as much salt down


----------



## contractor078

whats everyone seeing for tonight? i have seen anywhere from 1-3 more depending on what the storm does. Classic you have get a pretty good little bit of snow down in Salisbury. I hope the storm tracks north a little more and we see some up at the beaches and get some here.


----------



## classiclawncare

Yup yup I'm seeing 2-4 inches for the mid shore and 3-6 on the south of the shore but the storm can track a bit north or south n change everything lol


----------



## Whiffyspark

A couple flakes. 

I got a feeling were done for


----------



## contractor078

i like how no one will ever commit to anything until its over


----------



## rjm06590

The newest model will be out in a few but the last one had the beaches getting 4-6". Needs to come further north.


----------



## Whiffyspark

rjm06590;1738502 said:


> The newest model will be out in a few but the last one had the beaches getting 4-6". Needs to come further north.


Its coming up. 3-5 up to DC now


----------



## classiclawncare

There saying 4-6 for just south of Salisbury and 2-4 in Salisbury so were gonna get something...


----------



## Whiffyspark

classiclawncare;1738974 said:


> There saying 4-6 for just south of Salisbury and 2-4 in Salisbury so were gonna get something...


Have fun with it. Less than a half of inch at home. Trace at our sites. So this one I'll be sitting home probably


----------



## Midatlanticpowe

Did they downgrade for DC south?


----------



## Whiffyspark

Midatlanticpowe;1739032 said:


> Did they downgrade for DC south?


Yup. 1-2 at most


----------



## rjm06590

Anyone need help in southern de? I'll be done in Dover in 4 hours or so.


----------



## gallden

Anyone know of any salt in the Salisbury area?


----------



## classiclawncare

Gallden, its been in short supply the last few weeks unless you only need a pallet or 2. I had to go to Newark 2 weeks ago and then have a truck load brought in Tues from PA to get what i needed. Everyone is out lol


----------



## gallden

classiclawncare;1740826 said:


> Gallden, its been in short supply the last few weeks unless you only need a pallet or 2. I had to go to Newark 2 weeks ago and then have a truck load brought in Tues from PA to get what i needed. Everyone is out lol


Just talked to international and he is done selling it basically for the season, to new customers. Melt all is out too, for new customers.


----------



## classiclawncare

Whos international?


----------



## fireball

well there is plenty of urea to go around


----------



## gallden

classiclawncare;1741157 said:


> Whos international?


They put some adverts up on the site sometimes.


----------



## classiclawncare

ahh gotcha. im trying to find some sidewalk safe ice melt. Anyone know where I can get a pallet?


----------



## basher

have you tried your local John Deere Landscape supply?


----------



## fireball

I know that First state seed and supply in Newark on 40 had some last week. The Home Depot had plenty of calcium chorlide


----------



## Marek

Looks like we are headed into a fun few weeks of weather from what I have been reading.


----------



## classiclawncare

Yes it does Marek! lol Its going to be a lot of work.....


----------



## Whiffyspark

classiclawncare;1741946 said:


> Yes it does Marek! lol Its going to be a lot of work.....


I get paid hourly

Cha Ching.

Lol


----------



## Whiffyspark

Personally I'm not believing the hype. One of the maps spit out a ridiculous solution yesterday that covered almost all of the us. Even Texas and mexico had some snow. 

Everyone hyped it up after that. So I guess well see


----------



## Marek

The guys I follow have been talking about this for weeks not a day or so. This guy nailed every storm in 2010, but the last 2 winters he didn't forecast so well . Truly only time will tell but it would be nice to have a few 6" + snows


----------



## Whiffyspark

Marek;1741995 said:


> The guys I follow have been talking about this for weeks not a day or so. This guy nailed every storm in 2010, but the last 2 winters he didn't forecast so well . Truly only time will tell but it would be nice to have a few 6" + snows


The map put out 1-2 feet across the us. Now its showing a lot of rain. So like you said only time will tell

There was supposed to be 4-6 Monday but we'll see


----------



## basher

Whiffyspark;1742001 said:


> The map put out 1-2 feet across the us. Now its showing a lot of rain. So like you said only time will tell
> 
> There was supposed to be 4-6 Monday but we'll see


Some of the social media weather pages are so full of B S. They will run the model showing the worst possible senairo, post it and people see it has a forecast


----------



## Whiffyspark

basher;1742020 said:


> Some of the social media weather pages are so full of B S. They will run the model showing the worst possible senairo, post it and people see it has a forecast


Stick to AccuWeather forums. American is lousy imo

I'm worried about Monday before anything else lol


----------



## Omega

*Flip Flops*

Our forecast changes up until the snow starts then the tv folks give a broad area of "hey you might see this" and consider themselves successful. 2/3 we might see 1" here in Sussex Co, 2/5 probably rain. Talked to my buddy at an equip place.... he has almost 150 units that booked out for the 2/10 "monster" 
I laughed and asked if bread and milk came with them:laughing:


----------



## rjm06590

The models for mondays storm are looking good.


----------



## basher

Check this guy out on Facebook, https://www.facebook.com/WxRisk he's been money for the last couple years.

I post his stuff up on my FB page also. https://www.facebook.com/Basher-and-Son


----------



## Whiffyspark

We have bulk if anyone needs it 

Still trying to get extra bags


----------



## Marek

Keep your fingers crossed for this wed/thur storm. Would like to have at least 1 10+ " storm. Whiffy, do you do the lots for the hotel also ? Why in the world would they not want the corners cleaned up ? Those lots were full this weekend. I parked on top of a pile that was in a space next to an island


----------



## Whiffyspark

Marek;1753274 said:


> Keep your fingers crossed for this wed/thur storm. Would like to have at least 1 10+ " storm. Whiffy, do you do the lots for the hotel also ? Why in the world would they not want the corners cleaned up ? Those lots were full this weekend. I parked on top of a pile that was in a space next to an island


We do the entire complex.

Most Everything usually gets pushed out of the parking lot into the main road. And then we have 14-16 ft pushers on big loaders that carry it out.

Some of it they tell us to put in the corners. They don't like it pushed over because of landscape damage. We've had it for 4 years now we do a bunch of properties for them


----------



## mega10cab

Get ready boys. All models are now in agreement that this is going to be a major coastal storm. Going to be a heavy wet snow, and lots of it.


----------



## Whiffyspark

18 hours of snow they're saying. Hopefully


----------



## mega10cab

I just reviewed one model, it's showing 16-24" throughout central MD. WOW. Could this finally be the one????


----------



## Whiffyspark

mega10cab;1753399 said:


> I just reviewed one model, it's showing 16-24" throughout central MD. WOW. Could this finally be the one????


No I doubt that much 8-12 is what I'm hoping far. More is great


----------



## Marek

unfortunately when they call it this far out they usually end up being wrong


----------



## Whiffyspark

Marek;1753437 said:


> unfortunately when they call it this far out they usually end up being wrong


The biggest issue now is the people that run euro maps decided no one else can share them since it's a paid subscription. So we're kind of in he dark. The euro was very accurate this year so far


----------



## mega10cab

The Canadian model which is usually wrong has gotten a couple correct. We shall see. I have always agreed when it's clef this far out its wrong, but I gotta stay positive haha.


----------



## Charlesnw

Map courtesy of S&S Storm Chasing and Forecasting Team https://www.facebook.com/SsStormChasingAndForecastingTeam


----------



## mega10cab

Charlesnw;1754098 said:


> Map courtesy of S&S Storm Chasing and Forecasting Team https://www.facebook.com/SsStormChasingAndForecastingTeam


I'm glad to see someone else who uses S&S. Brad and the team are amazing. I've been extremely impressed with them all season. Get ready gents, the big one is on the way.


----------



## Charlesnw

It certainly is Mega10!!!! Two more maps updated this morning: 
Courtesy of wxrisk.com


----------



## mega10cab

Charlesnw;1754496 said:


> It certainly is Mega10!!!! Two more maps updated this morning:
> Courtesy of wxrisk.com


I'm ready. This is a storm that will test our endurance lol. Going to be out well into Friday fellas. Not sure my stomach is ready for the gallons of coffee, but it doesn't have a choice at this point ha.


----------



## Whiffyspark

I just saw 4-5 inches for our area on the tv...lol. Who knows what's going on


----------



## Charlesnw

WBAL in Baltimore is currently forecasting only "Possibly up to nine inches" I somehow think we are going to get a little bit more than that, especially north and west of the city.


----------



## classiclawncare

For us here on the middle of the Eastern Shore its looking like 2-4 inches...well see. you guys are gonna get hammered across the bay bridge


----------



## fireball

they are a tough people over there, they can handle it


----------



## Whiffyspark

I'm not checking till 10 tonight. People are already screaming bust. Too much drama


----------



## rjm06590

Yeah it's all over the place, if we get a long storm and 6" I'll be happy.


----------



## gallden

classiclawncare;1755040 said:


> For us here on the middle of the Eastern Shore its looking like 2-4 inches...well see. you guys are gonna get hammered across the bay bridge


Man I'm thinking we'll get to plow but not much salt. Been seeing snow to heavy rain then snow again. How about you?


----------



## Marek

Whiffy, did you find any sidewalk material ? We have 9 pallets of calcium that we could spare. We got a few truck loads in.


----------



## Whiffyspark

Marek;1755220 said:


> Whiffy, did you find any sidewalk material ? We have 9 pallets of calcium that we could spare. We got a few truck loads in.


We got two semi loads which should be plenty. We were trying to find some to resell


----------



## Omega

Looks like from route 20 south(DE)and east of 113 will see mostly sleet and rain, the kent/sussex border north should see all snow from what I am hearing.... This snow is going to be a heavy sloppy mess no matter what, thank god for light material bucketsThumbs Up


----------



## rjm06590

The models are coming in with the storm shifting west now. Just have to see what happens.


----------



## classiclawncare

For us its looking alot like a bit of snow then a lot of rain


----------



## classiclawncare

What are you guys seeing now? here in Hebron maybe 1/2 inch on the pavement.


----------



## gasjr4wd

Got a quite a few inches now near the wilm airport already. in drifts...
Morning will start the hunt for bagged salt. or mix? h*ll, anything.


----------



## fireball

elkton has got 1ft of wet heavy. Plows fine but comes off in giant balls. The balls don't move so good after that.


----------



## mega10cab

About. 12-14" in Rockville. It's not doing anything anymore though.


----------



## gasjr4wd

update near wilm airport: many areas here are up to my knees. I'm 6'4". Getting wet and heavy.
Ripped off my deflector... almost got hit 3 times, once by a nut job who walked out into the street to hit me with a shovel.
Taking a break.


----------



## mega10cab

I'm taking a break right now too. Been pushing since. 10pm or so.


----------



## classiclawncare

There saying 2-4 inches tonight possibly, but Im not so sure


----------



## mega10cab

I'm hearing 3-5" tonight and tomorrow night. Tomorrow nights storm may end up being more then anticipated. We shall see.


----------



## gallden

classiclawncare;1757307 said:


> There saying 2-4 inches tonight possibly, but Im not so sure


Yeah no way for us that's happening...


----------



## mega10cab

Picked up another 2" so far this evening in Rockville. Still coming down pretty good. I ran out of space for snow. 4hrs ago at some of my lots too. Going on 22hrs of plowing. Atleast 6-8hrs more to go.


----------



## classiclawncare

mega geez your rolling, be safe


----------



## Marek

Same here. We had 16" Thursday morning and another 4 Thursday night. Calling for another 3" Friday night into Sat morning. About time we had a good snow.


----------



## classiclawncare

We havent seen an inch yet lol


----------



## Whiffyspark

Started at 8 Wednesday night and finished at 6 last night. We burnt second round off with salt

I been sleeping since 730 lol


----------



## Omega

*slop*

We ended up pushing for 6 hours yesterday before it all turned to rain...the last few spots a squeegee would have been nice! Went out about 5 this am and put down some salt/melt on some of the lots that had iced up during our Blizzard(dusting) last night. I noticed a couple concrete parking blocks that got uprooted so that will be my weekend job


----------



## mega10cab

Well I clocked 29hrs in the saddle. Was up for 46hrs straight. Came home and slept 6hrs. Yesterday morning it got above freezing and drizzled for hours making all the snow wet before another 3" last night. It beat the hell out of our trucks but we got it done. I'm exhausted but calling for 3-5 " tonight starting around midnight into mid morning tomorrow. 

Ok Mother Nature, I'm waving the white flag. I need rest before another 8-12hrs of pushing. At least the payday will be nice.


----------



## classiclawncare

lol dang you guys got hammered. We only salted last night


----------



## mega10cab

17-18" where I plow. 20" at my house in southern Frederick county. I do NOT want to deal with that much wet heavy snow again haha. What a PITA

Crazy to think you didn't get anything. Your not geographically that far away. Big difference in weather though.


----------



## classiclawncare

yea its crazy. We were ready but no luck this time, maybe next time.


----------



## gallden

It's amazing how much different the weather is in such a small distance. Bet we didn't have a quarter of an inch in Salisbury.


----------



## Whiffyspark

I'm finally home for a break. I should have took some pictures but I had girlfriend with me for the first time. 

We had a rock truck moving our piles. We have piles 15 feet high x 300 feet long. Crazy this was only a foot storm 

Our haul piles are probably close to 40 feet tall lol

We might have to go out again this morning


----------



## gallden

Whiffyspark;1758826 said:


> I'm finally home for a break. I should have took some pictures but I had girlfriend with me for the first time.
> 
> We had a rock truck moving our piles. We have piles 15 feet high x 300 feet long. Crazy this was only a foot storm
> 
> Our haul piles are probably close to 40 feet tall lol
> 
> We might have to go out again this morning


Yeah man take some pictures.


----------



## Whiffyspark

gallden;1759405 said:


> Yeah man take some pictures.


I'll try to get down there soon.


----------



## forwhlr989

We had 12-15" down around the silver spring area. Some of the heaviest stuff I every had to plow! Was a good storm though thats for sure


----------



## Marek

Calling for a 1-3" event tonight. Hope its at least pushable . Hate to burn up any more salt as its getting harder to come by.


----------



## Whiffyspark

If you need bulk we have it in Lothian


----------



## mega10cab

I sure hope. I need 2" in Rockville to push. One weather guy I follow has us in the 1-3" and is now saying the storm is tracking a little more south . Therefor we are looking at the higher amounts. I can hope. I love plowing at night. No cars in my damn lots lol.


----------



## Whiffyspark

Yeah there was a fricking comic book connection Friday morning. I'm trying to clear the top of the parking garages and people park right in front of me coming at them with a 15 ft windrow lol


----------



## mega10cab

I had a guy in a jeep wrangler early Thursday morning during the brunt of the storm, keep coming in my lot and driving through unplowed areas then going through my windrows therefor pushing tons of snow baxk onto the already plowed area. As cool and fun as it looked it was messing up my operation. Every time I tried to catch him, but it's a huge lot. No way to catch up in time.


----------



## Whiffyspark

We make barriers at the entrances so they can't get in. That doesn't stop some people


----------



## mega10cab

He was quick and smart. My big lot has a few ways in/out. He would come through the side I wasn't on, go around back and plow through, exit the other side. 10min later he would enter/exit different sides. Went on for about 40min.


----------



## Marek

Thanks. We are good for now . Have enough to get thru a few more light events. Just feels weird when we get below 50% of what we normally have in stock. Still have over 200 ton left


----------



## Whiffyspark

mega10cab;1762417 said:


> He was quick and smart. My big lot has a few ways in/out. He would come through the side I wasn't on, go around back and plow through, exit the other side. 10min later he would enter/exit different sides. Went on for about 40min.


That's when you drop the blade and drive straight at him and then slam on the brakes 2 feet from the jeep.

We used to wake people up like that lol


----------



## Whiffyspark

Marek;1762527 said:


> Thanks. We are good for now . Have enough to get thru a few more light events. Just feels weird when we get below 50% of what we normally have in stock. Still have over 200 ton left


We got a load of earths Eco mag. I don't care for it.

The white green and blue bag mag worked a lot better. I can't remember name of it right now


----------



## mega10cab

Saw this load earlier. Asked the what he was hauling , he said salt. Looks like someone is getting a nice load if salt. But not the way i expected it to be shipped.


----------



## forwhlr989

i think there called salt bags or something like that. someone was advertising them on here a little while ago. ive seen sand delivered like that for construction but never salt. seems pretty cool


----------



## mega10cab

Yeah I agree. I've seen sand delivered that way but not salt. I can imagine that's at least 2 tons per bag? Maybe more?? I have no idea.


----------



## Whiffyspark

It's 2200 lb super sacks. Most are mag


----------



## mega10cab

How about that burst of snow boys? Holy crap. Nothing to whiteout within minutes. Nice 1-1.5" in Rockville. Next wave should dump around 1". I'm on standby til that comes through then it's pushin time. 

Anyone get thunder snow? I was in my truck so I don't know if we did but wouldn't surprise me with the intensity of it.


----------



## mega10cab

Coming down hard again. Was just starting to push too. I love white gold


----------



## rjm06590

Worked for three days straight from the big event last week. Roughly 14". It was going great until it mixed then holy heck it got heavy. Had to use 4low in the 7.3 to move a lot of it, but the fummins didn't even know there was snow in front of it. Pushed 7.5 hours this morning with this little 3" storm.


----------



## rjm06590

I always forget to take pictures so I only have two. Here's the 14" storm during final cleanup. It's raining



After the 3" this morning it was all melting by then.


I wish every winter was like this around here!!!


----------



## gasjr4wd

rjm06590, if you need help let me know. I was just there just before the storm.
My eye Dr is there... and I love chick-fil-a :waving:


----------



## rjm06590

I'll let you know, I sub for Gildea Enterprise, he's a great guy and has enough contracts that I probably don't even know half of them. We don't have chick fil a but we do have the eye doctor. Halpern I think? We have from the library to Lonhorn in that center.


----------



## mega10cab

Crazy weather. Pouring down rain, thunder and lightning in Gaithersburg md.


----------



## rjm06590

There used to be a guy selling new flatbeds on Craigslist locally for $1200. I can't find him anymore, anyone have any ideas?


----------



## gasjr4wd

rjm06590;1765344 said:


> There used to be a guy selling new flatbeds on Craigslist locally for $1200. I can't find him anymore, anyone have any ideas?


http://southjersey.craigslist.org/pts/4300331790.html
start cutting...

do you weld?


----------



## mega10cab

Feb 25-26 has a potential to be a big storm for us. Euro model shows lots of snow. Problem is, other models aren't. Time will tell. Canadian model has done pretty well this year.


----------



## rjm06590

I wanted to build my own, but time is the issue. I have welders, torches, plasma cutter, grinders etc I just don't have the few days of down time to do it.

I found a few big beds like that, but I'd like a halfway direct swap.


----------



## rjm06590

Yeah next week looks really snowy


----------



## rjm06590

Nasty storms coming through! Wednesday models looking good.


----------



## Whiffyspark

rjm06590;1767866 said:


> Nasty storms coming through! Wednesday models looking good.


Sat looks better for us


----------



## mega10cab

One model shows a clipper Sunday night. Big storm potential wed and another Saturday. Keep your fingers crossed boys.


----------



## Omega

Anybody else do any clearing for Royal Farms? This is our 3rd year on some locations and it seems the funny accounting has showed up...


----------



## Marek

Here are a few different weather future forecasting sites

Free sites:
http://mag.ncep.noaa.gov/model-guidance-model-area.php
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~fxg1/ewall.html
http://www.twisterdata.com/index.php...ome&page=about
http://www.coolwx.com/
http://www.instantweathermaps.com/
http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckars..._mt=on&mean=on


----------



## rjm06590

Marek;1768569 said:


> Here are a few different weather future forecasting sites
> 
> Free sites:
> http://mag.ncep.noaa.gov/model-guidance-model-area.php
> http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~fxg1/ewall.html
> http://www.twisterdata.com/index.php...ome&page=about
> http://www.coolwx.com/
> http://www.instantweathermaps.com/
> http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckars..._mt=on&mean=on


Funny I just logged on here to ask where to get the Canadian models. Here's the site I use for gfs and nam http://wintercast.tripod.com/id14.html


----------



## Omega

mega10cab;1767948 said:


> One model shows a clipper Sunday night. Big storm potential wed and another Saturday. Keep your fingers crossed boys.


As usual you guys are looking to get some decent snow, rain snow and sleet for us The Bay seems to diffuse all but the southern storms, oh well anything is better than ice Thumbs Up


----------



## mega10cab

Omega;1769344 said:


> As usual you guys are looking to get some decent snow, rain snow and sleet for us The Bay seems to diffuse all but the southern storms, oh well anything is better than ice Thumbs Up


I agree man. The eastern shore has really missed out this year with snowfall. It looks like tonight may not add up to much, but midweek could be a moderate storm, as well as the end of the week.


----------



## Charlesnw

Potential "significant" snowfall Sunday (3/2) evening into Monday (3/3) morning & afternoon. It is still 5 days away but from what I have been reading on the two weather forums, they are confident we will see something. The attached photo is courtesy of S&S Forecasting and Storm Chasing Team.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD

I like these little nuisance storms. Last week we got paid 14 hours to thow down a couple tons of salt and I'm on the clock again tonight and there's not a cloud in the sky yet. Easy money...


----------



## mega10cab

Few flakes falling in southern Frederick md. Been getting up every 45-60 min to check. I was actually hoping this storm would not happen. I have an important meeting this morning at 8am and didn't feel like rushing around to my lots then rushing to the meeting. 

Now next weeks storm looks to be impressive. I leave next Thursday for Daytona bike week so everything better be outta my way haha


----------



## OldSchoolPSD

rjm06590;1765344 said:


> There used to be a guy selling new flatbeds on Craigslist locally for $1200. I can't find him anymore, anyone have any ideas?


Probably went belly up. You can hardly buy the material for that...


----------



## Whiffyspark

Charlesnw;1772069 said:


> Potential "significant" snowfall Sunday (3/2) evening into Monday (3/3) morning & afternoon. It is still 5 days away but from what I have been reading on the two weather forums, they are confident we will see something. The attached photo is courtesy of S&S Forecasting and Storm Chasing Team.


Before anyone gets excited - that's feb 26 - March 4th totals

The euro has been REALLY lousy this year. I think we may be done with plow able events. I'm hoping for one more but idk


----------



## basher

From WXRisk's facebookpage


*** GROWING THREAT OF MIDWEST PA NYC NJ NEW ENGLAND MAJOR SNOWSTORM***



HEAVY ICE... southern MO southern ILL southern IND northern half of WVA .... much of KY OH MD FAR northern third of VA



INCLUDES dca bwi metro area ... Ice in northern VA MD se PA s NJ likely to change to snow 





RICHMOND METRO ... all of southwest southern and se VA all rains all of NC all rain 





The data continues to increase that with each new model run that there is a serious threat of a significant snow and ice storm for portions of the Midwest into the New England and the northern portions of the Middle Atlantic region. The event begins over the Middle Atlantic region Sunday at midday and afternoon and then spreads rapidly eastward Sunday night and Monday into the northeast period 





The key issue is going to be the arctic boundary and where it sets up. This far out the Canadian European and GFS models are all in pretty good agreement.





This first image is the European model from early this morning. The white line shows the line where the precipitation will fall as snow north of that line and south of that Line there will be alot ice .









This setup is strongly supported by the 0z EURO ENSEMBLE.... see here





For OK and ARK into southern MOthis could be a major Ice storm

For the Midwest EAST of the Mississippi riover... this could be a really good snow event in the areas from interstate 70 up to interstate 80. For the lower Midwest from interstate 70 southward towards the Ohio River.. this looks like to be a really serious ice storm developing. KY looks to be under the gun as well as much of far southern ILL and southeastern MO for a massive ice storm. 











The ice concerns will spread into the northern half of WVA and the northern third of Virginia and most of Maryland... and into southeast PA. As the LOW tracks on the arctic front in a ENE .... reaching the VA coast on Monday. That will pull in more cold air so that the ICE areas in Northern Virginia Maryland southeastern Pennsylvania Delaware and Southern New Jersey turn over snow. Some snow accumulations appear to be possible these areas but nothing too major. Eastern Ohio most of Pennsylvania New Jersey New York City the southern third of New York State and a good portion of New England could see a major snowstorm here with many areas seeing over 12 inches of snow.


----------



## mega10cab

Ugh no ice. Im seeing that too. I'm about done with winter. If we get a big storm sweet, if not let's move to summer. 8 more days in southbound to Daytona bike week so that's all I care about now haha.


----------



## rjm06590

OldSchoolPSD;1772081 said:


> Probably went belly up. You can hardly buy the material for that...


I can get all materials for less than 600 at the local steel place. Already listed and priced it.

The freeze line is going to determine what we get as usual. The latest gfs has it right between the new castle county line and the tip of DE. Hopefully it shifts south so we all get some action.


----------



## Charlesnw

Still a lot of speculation out there as to whats going on but here is the latest map from wxrisk.com


----------



## rjm06590

I'd take that


----------



## gasjr4wd

I'll believe it when I see it.
I gave up on all the experts and their 'days out' predictions long ago.


----------



## mega10cab

It's gonna be another wet heavy snow. Looks to start as a rain/ice mix before turning to snow. And it'll be a drawn out event once again too.


----------



## mega10cab

S&S has already released their first thoughts on totals. North and central md may get a decent amount, but southern MD once again looks to miss out. Sharp cutoff line again. Where I live their saying 6-10", 20 miles south where I plow is on the 2-4, 4-6" line.


----------



## rjm06590

The gfs just came in COLD!!! Lot of snow


----------



## basher

rjm06590;1773421 said:


> I can get all materials for less than 600 at the local steel place. Already listed and priced it..


Don't forget all the lights, wire, paint, fasteners and boards. Pin oak is the choice for decking, LED for the lights.


----------



## rjm06590

I was going to diamond plate it for deck but thinking oak now instead. Definitely LED


----------



## mega10cab

rjm06590;1774342 said:


> The gfs just came in COLD!!! Lot of snow


Yeah that's what I'm seeing too. At this point I'm more concerned with the storm later in the week. Looks much more impressive then this one. Supposed to hit here late Thursday after ice/snow from SC then up to here. I leave next Thursday afternoon hauling a trailer of motorcycles, heading to Daytona bike week. I do NOT wanna deal with that crap, while knowing I'm missing plow money ha.


----------



## rjm06590

I've only seen one model for it so far and yeah it looked bad. One storm at a time for me though.


----------



## TheHammer

Looks like the newest runs are shifting south and showing a much colder solution.


----------



## mega10cab

Temps are going to drop into the teens during Monday. It'll be a nice powder snow... Of course once everything underneath turns into ice. I too am seeing 12-18" totals as it has shifted south. Holy crap boys. Then more coming Thursday.


----------



## Whiffyspark

We need skid in district heights anyone have one?


----------



## Omega

rjm06590;1774403 said:


> I was going to diamond plate it for deck but thinking oak now instead. Definitely LED


Me too me too


----------



## Omega

Whiffyspark;1775357 said:


> We need skid in district heights anyone have one?


Compact tractor(cab) with salter i wont be using since I suspended service to one of my customers:angry: Kind of a drive to get it though


----------



## Craftybigdog

This is going to be very interesting if it does verify. There is also another one coming Thurs-Fri.


----------



## Whiffyspark

Omega;1775937 said:


> Compact tractor(cab) with salter i wont be using since I suspended service to one of my customers:angry: Kind of a drive to get it though


How big is it. It's long pushes.

We just picked it up they went with someone cheaper and then came back lol


----------



## classiclawncare

Its looking like the Eastern Shore is gonna get hammered im seeing 8-12 for most of the middle shore, Salisbury, Delaware ect. Im glad I kept my salt and didnt sell it lol


----------



## mega10cab

Storm has shifted south once again. Those of you in southern md are finally gonna get a big storm. Still gonna be a good one here in central md too


----------



## classiclawncare

The latest is 5-8 for the middle shore Salisbury Delmar ect. and 3-5 more south like Pocomoke City.


----------



## Omega

Whiffyspark;1776040 said:


> How big is it. It's long pushes.
> 
> We just picked it up they went with someone cheaper and then came back lol


its a DX45 with filled tires and weights with a 800lb salter and 96" snow bucket, I used it for some of my Royal Farms accounts in town... but since they owe me $8k and wont respond to calls or emails I suspended service a couple of weeks ago, one of the Muni's asked if i would let them "use" it$$$$payup


----------



## Omega

classiclawncare;1776169 said:


> Its looking like the Eastern Shore is gonna get hammered im seeing 8-12 for most of the middle shore, Salisbury, Delaware ect. Im glad I kept my salt and didnt sell it lol


payuppayup


----------



## Omega

1st round done, hit a couple banks and developments to clear the slush before it froze. cars all over the ditches here in northern sussex. Luckily most of my customers called and said they were not opening todayThumbs Upso we can wait and push it all tonight....might even get time to make some snow balls with my kids


----------



## gallden

Don't think we'll have enough salt, our plows aren't touching this what has frozen.


----------



## classiclawncare

The good news is it looks like itll stop around 3-4pm and then we can go start plowing before it really freezes over


----------



## Whiffyspark

Nothing like light fluffy ****

My damn deflector came off too


----------



## mega10cab

Well it had stopped snowing in Rockville, it's now coming down hard again. I was just catching up on my lots too. About 4-5" here so far.


----------



## Capt. Fred

WOW! what a dud, barely 2 along beaches, maybe 3 through long neck into lewes, better than nothing though, never made much money with rain so i will take it but dang, wasnt even close


----------



## mega10cab

I got 10hrs in, had 4-5 more to go and truck was thumping at 2-4mph and felt like it was gonna explode. Looked under, and the carrier bearing was pushed out of the bracket. The drive shaft was free spinning around in the bracket. Luckily it happened at parking lot speeds and not on the highway. Quick tow to my friends shop, and he's installing the new one as we speak. I leave for FL on Thursday so I'm thankful it didn't happen on the way there. 

Time to invest in a 1 piece drive shaft


----------



## gallden

Capt. Fred;1777648 said:


> WOW! what a dud, barely 2 along beaches, maybe 3 through long neck into lewes, better than nothing though, never made much money with rain so i will take it but dang, wasnt even close


Yep, bust as per usual, it seems like you take the weatherman's predicted minimum total and halve it and that's what we get.


----------



## Whiffyspark

I hAve pictures of our loaders have to upload them. Didn't get a lot just the 3 cats.


----------



## Whiffyspark

Anyone have bagged rocked salt we need 5 pallets


----------



## classiclawncare

Whiffy Hey Yes I do. I will send you a pm


----------



## rjm06590

Possible snow Monday


----------



## classiclawncare

yup yup I guess well see


----------



## Omega

I am ready for some mowing and washing personally =) but hey money in the bank is a plus however you look at it


----------



## OldSchoolPSD

It's on the way boys...


----------



## gasjr4wd

Right... I don't know... they already downgraded it. Was 3-6" now 1-3"
That last one they missed the mark. Hope I'm wrong but I think we are basically done.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD

I know the bay makes it all screwy for you guys. They are still calling for 4-6 inches over here. The weather service that the county uses has been spot on for us all year.


----------



## rjm06590

I think if it was a month ago we would get 8", but with the ground warmer and warmer temps in general we'll get a heavy 2-3". Hope I'm wrong and we get hammered though.


----------



## Whiffyspark

rjm06590;1786263 said:


> I think if it was a month ago we would get 8", but with the ground warmer and warmer temps in general we'll get a heavy 2-3". Hope I'm wrong and we get hammered though.


It's march it doesn't matter. Biggest thing is 850 mb temps


----------



## gasjr4wd

They just changed it again... back up to 4-6".
I swear they just guess.
3-6, 1-3, now 4-6
Keep it coming.

Venting:
How did the state and their funky measuring only get 11.5" on 2/12 in zone 11?
I measured well over 12" and that would have been another $1000 from just one client.
Just now going over my paperwork...


----------



## classiclawncare

its coming down hard now...I guess well see


----------



## Whiffyspark

We were getting hammered. Got up to our big lot and it's calmed down. They say 4 am is supposed to be worst


----------



## classiclawncare

so whatd everyone get/ .5 in Pocomoke city, 5 in Salisbury and 6 in Millsboro....


----------



## Whiffyspark

4-6 of really wet heavy snow right under dc


----------



## classiclawncare

nice. It was really heavy and wet but cleaned up nice and easy


----------



## rjm06590

We had a light fluffy 4" but it started melting and getting heavy early morning.


----------



## Whiffyspark




----------



## Whiffyspark

From when we were cleaning up

Didn't run big loaders this time didn't have a need to


----------



## Whiffyspark

That particular site has 5 trucks, 2-3 skids, 3 big cat wheel loaders (I can't remember model numbers) but one has a 16ft pusher, one 14 ft plow and one with just a bucket to move piles and hardpack, 2 at vs for sidewalk, a rock truck for relocation, and about a dozen sidewalk people


----------



## classiclawncare

must be a big lot to need that much eqpt...


----------



## Whiffyspark

classiclawncare;1788788 said:


> must be a big lot to need that much eqpt...


It is. It's know nationally.

Nice gig. They provide salt and pusher boxes


----------



## classiclawncare

So it looks like well be getting some snow later today into tonight....how much??


----------



## mega10cab

Better chance you'll get any accumulation on roads then I will. I'm not even on call. Hoping it sticks tonight once the sun goes does. Could use the money after returning from a 19 day FL vacation I just got back from haha.


----------



## Whiffyspark

classiclawncare;1791658 said:


> So it looks like well be getting some snow later today into tonight....how much??


Not one person knows exact pass. It's anyone's guess


----------



## mega10cab

Grass and cars covered here in MoCo already. Just wet roads. Looks like it'll start sticking to roads this evening by/after sunset.


----------



## classiclawncare

its sticking to the grass now 3" but just wet on pavement


----------



## gallden

Thinking we could be plowing tonight.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD

We are out in southern AA county. I don't think my guys have dropped a blade yet but the county has us on the clock.


----------



## classiclawncare

We might be plowing in going out at 10 tonight to check


----------



## mega10cab

4" at my place but never stuck to the roads. I'm ready for warm weather. Time to clean up the truck and plow, store the plow and put on my nice summer wheels/tires.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD

You sure about that? I steamed cleaned and lubricated all my stuff after the last storm and now I have to do it again. I'm not sure this winter is ever going to end lol.

Ive got buyers lined up for two of my trucks, but I'm afraid to let them go yet!


----------



## mega10cab

OldSchoolPSD;1792230 said:


> You sure about that? I steamed cleaned and lubricated all my stuff after the last storm and now I have to do it again. I'm not sure this winter is ever going to end lol.
> 
> Ive got buyers lined up for two of my trucks, but I'm afraid to let them go yet!


Haha I know. I'm gonna wait a little bit longer before doing it. I know if I do it'll somehow snow again haha.


----------



## Whiffyspark

OldSchoolPSD;1792230 said:


> You sure about that? I steamed cleaned and lubricated all my stuff after the last storm and now I have to do it again. I'm not sure this winter is ever going to end lol.
> 
> Ive got buyers lined up for two of my trucks, but I'm afraid to let them go yet!


I saw someone talking about April snow. Wtf lol


----------



## mega10cab

Wouldn't be the first time it's snowed in April. Much as I love the money, this winter has drained me. I look forward to a break from it haha. And I'm not one to complain about making money. Snowed all day here yesterday, 4", I never put the plow on. Roads were way too warm to stick.


----------



## Omega

We ended up with a little over 6" on the grass and maybe 3"on solid surfaces ....until the wind kicked up! we just salted a couple times and had things clear before the sun came up. Is winter over yet:salute:


----------



## classiclawncare

We had the same around 3 on the pavement and 6 on the grass and decks.


----------



## Whiffyspark

I love snow but god damn I want to start landscaping lol. It's been so wet we can't get the semi into the box for mulch


----------



## classiclawncare

I know every time its snows it sets back our landscaping by 3-4 days


----------



## Whiffyspark

classiclawncare;1792713 said:


> I know every time its snows it sets back our landscaping by 3-4 days


To be honest I haven't even advertised yet. Between the cold weather and rain. What's the point


----------



## classiclawncare

Weve been slammed with landscaping and we still have snow on the ground.


----------



## rjm06590

Just picked up a brand new flatbed with a new underside box for $500!!


----------



## classiclawncare

Nice put up some pics


----------



## Whiffyspark

rjm06590;1803612 said:


> Just picked up a brand new flatbed with a new underside box for $500!!


What size?


----------



## gasjr4wd

rjm06590;1803612 said:


> Just picked up a brand new flatbed with a new underside box for $500!!


picts - picts - picts - or it's just a rumor.


----------



## rjm06590

I should have it on this evenin or tomorrow, it's just on the trailer right now. It's 6'6"x8' my truck is single wheel.


----------



## gallden

Well, the talking heads are saying we're in for a bad winter. 

Anyone able to find salt yet? We're inquiring and it is quite a bit higher than last year. Customers will love this.


----------



## classiclawncare

Im seeing decent pricing around, but only if you go with at least 1 tractor trailer load at a time. And most places want you to order before the end of this month. What kind of pricing are you seeing?


----------



## Omega

classiclawncare;1839796 said:


> Im seeing decent pricing around, but only if you go with at least 1 tractor trailer load at a time. And most places want you to order before the end of this month. What kind of pricing are you seeing?


We got our first trailer load the first of November ...$3.28/bag but had to order and pay for it prior to 10-1


----------



## classiclawncare

Omega, dang thats a great price, whered you get yours?


----------



## Citytow

time for a snow dance


----------



## Omega

classiclawncare;1872323 said:


> Omega, dang thats a great price, whered you get yours?


Sent a truck up to Erie PA , I think a local supplier ran a special in sept for 5.20/bag of the same stuff but he set a 2 pallet max


----------



## classiclawncare

ahh so you sent a tractor trailer up to erie to get it. 

I had a tractor trailer load delivered to my shop in Salisbury for $4.60 per bag.


----------



## Omega

classiclawncare;1873709 said:


> ahh so you sent a tractor trailer up to erie to get it.
> 
> I had a tractor trailer load delivered to my shop in Salisbury for $4.60 per bag.


One of my high school buddies has a trucking business so he back hauled it in exchange for hunting on my land


----------



## ChesapeakeWash

We had a load delivered in Denton MD for around $4.30 a bag. Took delivery about a month ago.


----------



## classiclawncare

nice thats not a bad deal at all, and 4.30 a bag it a good price. Buying it by the truck load is the way to go, unless you can do bulk.


----------



## mega10cab

Models are trending to a coastal storm wed-thur. Thanksgiving with family is fun, making money is more fun.


----------



## Whiffyspark

No way we're getting snow already


----------



## mega10cab

It is early. Plus it's gonna be damn near 70 on Monday. We shall see


----------



## basher

1989 we pushed 8" on Thanksgiving day.


----------



## Omega

Pretty sure we will get some snow...how long it lasts will be the question


----------



## Omega

ChesapeakeWash;1876325 said:


> We had a load delivered in Denton MD for around $4.30 a bag. Took delivery about a month ago.


Off topic but did you weld those nozzles together for Hollis?


----------



## ChesapeakeWash

Omega;1878895 said:


> Off topic but did you weld those nozzles together for Hollis?


4 way nozzle holder? No, he orders them like that unless he's getting a local to weld them for him.


----------



## Omega

ChesapeakeWash;1878920 said:


> 4 way nozzle holder? No, he orders them like that unless he's getting a local to weld them for him.


He was showing me your pamphlet when he gave me the 4 way ...you get over this way I'll buy you a coffee


----------



## ChesapeakeWash

Omega;1878932 said:


> He was showing me your pamphlet when he gave me the 4 way ...you get over this way I'll buy you a coffee


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## gasjr4wd

Anyone find bagged salt for less then $5.5?
I started looking months ago.
I can buy by the pallet.


----------



## classiclawncare

I paid 4.60 but bought 18 pallets, Im seeing most places are around 6.5 per bag if only 1-3 pallets.


----------



## Whiffyspark

We have $285 a pallet


----------



## Omega

Pretty sure any deals are well gone now... you can still get bulk delivered pretty cheap- $92/ton to Seaford/Bridgeville area


----------



## gasjr4wd

Yea, I figured that. Months ago I found $5.15. Another guy and I were going to go in and split it with a few pallets for even cheaper but he dragged his feet and finally backed out.
I knew I should have just got my own stuff.


----------



## Whiffyspark

I have bulk for 75 but over the bridge


----------



## mega10cab

Anyone plow today? About 4" here. Had to push a few places.


----------



## gasjr4wd

Nothing here, did snow hard but nothing laid, but for some reason there were guys out salting... I was out all afternoon but never saw any ice. Mostly just rain.
Guess they wanted to make some 'dead bird day' money.


----------



## Capt. Fred

Signs of life fellas, ain't gona be much to it but should get to throw some salt around its a start and better than nothing


----------



## classiclawncare

Yea hopefully itll stay wet so we may need to salt. everything Im seeing is saying north of Seaford is the only areas that have a chance for over half inch. And it wont stick.


----------



## BODIESEL

New to the forum gentlemen thanks to my "SNOW MENTOR" capt fred.........so where is the snow?


----------



## classiclawncare

Welcome and thats a great question lol im seeing 40% on Wed. But I hope this year isnt like that one a few years ago where we had 0 plow events.


----------



## BODIESEL

classiclawncare;1924195 said:


> Welcome and thats a great question lol im seeing 40% on Wed. But I hope this year isnt like that one a few years ago where we had 0 plow events.


I see you are in Salisbury.....I have a contract for sidewalks only there is that something you might be interested in?its out of my territory and I only do it because it is for my biggest client.


----------



## classiclawncare

Hey, yup Im in Salisbury. Yup I'm interested, pm your email address and Ill respond so you can send me the details.


----------



## BODIESEL

classiclawncare;1924209 said:


> Hey, yup Im in Salisbury. Yup I'm interested, pm your email address and Ill respond so you can send me the details.


[email protected]'ll get you the info on Monday.


----------



## classiclawncare

Man I can't believe no ones on here talking about our first snowfall coming tomorrow morning lol. Im seeing between .5"-1" between Pocomoke City MD and Seaford De. It seems like its gonna be a wet icy mess. Most likely just salting.


----------



## basher

classiclawncare;1927514 said:


> Man I can't believe no ones on here talking about our first snowfall coming tomorrow morning lol. Im seeing between .5"-1" between Pocomoke City MD and Seaford De. It seems like its gonna be a wet icy mess. Most likely just salting.


We had a storm just like that Monday, never attached a blade, just shook salt. It was a good $$ maker.


----------



## classiclawncare

Yup these are not to bad. I guess well see in the morning.


----------



## DeSnowman

Anyone interested in some Whelen Liberty Light bars. There LED clear lens with amber white and red rear flashers. They are the exact light bars that the Del Dot trucks run in Delaware. I have about ten available. There selling on Ebay for about 650.00 used I am selling them for 350.00 used. Just trying to get rid of them, I got them from Del Dot. Let me know if your interested. I am located in Dover Delaware.


----------



## classiclawncare

DEsnowman can you post a pic of them? 

Also whats everyone seeing for the next couple of days? Looks like maybe Monday some snow?


----------



## gasjr4wd

I put my plow on for this?!?!?!?


----------



## fishandson

Yeah yesterday was a flop. I presalted and that's all I needed. I'm heading out now to recheck everything. Saturdays storm looks to be falling apart from what I can see, mostly rain anyway.this winter has been lame.


----------



## gallden

Salted this am around 4:30. Just doctors offices and the like. 

Looking like Saturday will be rain for us

Maybe we're getting something Sunday into Monday?


----------



## basher

fishandson;1935148 said:


> Yeah yesterday was a flop. I presalted and that's all I needed. I'm heading out now to recheck everything. Saturdays storm looks to be falling apart from what I can see, mostly rain anyway.this winter has been lame.


Yeah but a bunch of salting events take less time, put less wear and tear on equipment and offer the same or better profit margins.

This winter is really hanging to norm. Last winter was an anomaly. The local average is a little under 25" and Delmarva generally sees it's heaviest snowfalls during this period

Could need another round the way it's snowing now. LOL


----------



## classiclawncare

Same for us Gallden, we just salted this morning for the doctors office stuff that opens early. 

yup Saturday is looking like some snow rain mix but to warm during the day, but maybe need to salt in the morning Sunday, plus Monday maybe some snow? but well see it will prob change 5 times between now and then lol


----------



## gallden

Saw a decent chance Sunday/Monday...

Good thing we've bought all of this salt......


----------



## pnoone

Hoping for some accumulation up here in Westminster...not looking too promising, though. Salt and spreader are ready to go to work in the am, though.


----------



## Omega

gallden;1936535 said:


> Saw a decent chance Sunday/Monday...
> 
> Good thing we've bought all of this salt......


:laughing::laughing: Right there with ya Man... Actually picked up a couple more strip malls that a developer buddy just bought so I might get to use some of the salt i bought in September


----------



## basher

This will trip your trigger.


----------



## fishandson

I saw that map. He was pretty accurate on timing and totals for yesterday's storm. Atleast in wilmington he was relatively close. That would be a huge storm..


----------



## gasjr4wd

I'll believe it when I see it...


----------



## basher

fishandson;1937771 said:


> I saw that map. He was pretty accurate on timing and totals for yesterday's storm. Atleast in wilmington he was relatively close. That would be a huge storm..


He has been very accurate for a number of years.

National weather service out of Mount Holly has worse case scenario totals much lower. They are agreeing some what with Acucuweather has said for the last 48 hours 6" for NNC above the canal, 8 from the canal on down to Dover, 4 south of that. They have not been as accurate as the Old Farmer's Almanac let alone WXRisk, We'll see.


----------



## classiclawncare

Everything Im seeing is saying snow tomorrow night into tues, maybe around 2-4 inches for us here in Salisbury and surrounding areas. That map above that shows more than a foot, I don't believe that. Everytime theve said snow for us this Winter its been rain, but I guess wll see.


----------



## Omega

classiclawncare;1938256 said:


> Everything Im seeing is saying snow tomorrow night into tues, maybe around 2-4 inches for us here in Salisbury and surrounding areas. That map above that shows more than a foot, I don't believe that. Everytime theve said snow for us this Winter its been rain, but I guess wll see.


I agree... my best guess based on what everyone is saying is 4-6" in sussex, either way I wont complain!!


----------



## fishandson

I'll just say what I said at family dinner tonight. The way my business is set up-- I'd prefer 8" in a perfect world and not a flake more. Yeah there is more money for more snow but also a lot more stress and headaches. I'm hoping businesses are closed Tuesday. That will take some of the stress off my plate. 

I'm glad the salt spreader I had installed a few weeks ago is working great thanks to basher and crew! Made more money with that than I have my plow for sure. I have the truck ready now going out early to pre salt everything.


----------



## gasjr4wd

fishandson;1938873 said:


> I'm glad the salt spreader I had installed a few weeks ago is working great thanks to basher and crew! Made more money with that than I have my plow for sure. I have the truck ready now going out early to pre salt everything.


What salt spreader did you get? I've been toying with the thought of upgrading...


----------



## fishandson

I'm sure mine wouldn't be an upgrade lol I actually bought it in a pinch last year used. It's a saltdogg but for what I need it for it works great.


----------



## classiclawncare

So what are you guys seeing now that we are 24 hours out?


----------



## fishandson

I'm mostly seeing 10-14 for wilmington area. Weather channel has us at rain snow tomorrow and 1-3 Tuesday. They are alone in their forecast for that from what I can see


----------



## classiclawncare

I do see that weather.com is looking low compared to the others. They are saying not even 1" for us.


----------



## pnoone

classiclawncare;1938965 said:


> I do see that weather.com is looking low compared to the others. They are saying not even 1" for us.


This morning is certainly a bust in Carroll County. Looks like I'll be going back to sleep and getting ready to run tonight. Still 3-6" in most forecasts for here, just 15 hours later than what models were predicting last night.


----------



## mega10cab

pnoone;1939108 said:


> This morning is certainly a bust in Carroll County. Looks like I'll be going back to sleep and getting ready to run tonight. Still 3-6" in most forecasts for here, just 15 hours later than what models were predicting last night.


Even less then that now. 1-3" at best Id say. Storm tracked further eaat and the dry slot that built in stay around longer. May still get a little plowing in later if it snows hard enough but it'll be very minimal. I knew this was gonna happen. This type of system does this to the mid Atlantic all the time.


----------



## Capt. Fred

Looks like low pushed a bit more east and did not dip down off Carolina's which I suppose spares us the maximum amounts wboc has 3-6 still and was there all day yesterday but I've heard anything from 1-10 plus yesterday! I'll take anything at this point but that 4-5 inch range is perfect, gets me in my residentials but keeps it manageable, still good money in it not to mention nobody really knows what it's gona do anyway!xysport


----------



## classiclawncare

Yup I heard it looks like less total snowfall, but its going to start tongiht and go until tomorrow around noon, so I guess well see.


----------



## gasjr4wd

OK, who canceled the big storm?!?


----------



## Capt. Fred

Wow! I have no words, that sucks but going to throw some salt on something!


----------



## fishandson

That's what I'm doing. I run a tail gate spreader and bought two pallets of salt for this storm. I better not have to work around 100 bags of salt in my shop all summer. Maybe another small clipper Thursday I hear. Who knows


----------



## Capt. Fred

Yup my nutty a** already looking at Thursday and Sunday night sitting hear begging, pathetic! Temp dropped 5 degrees from 4 to 6 so glad I slid out to hit a few commercial props, just threw salt on puddles and a lite bead on fire zones and handicaps once again better than nothing hang tuff snowplow friends


----------



## Omega

*zip..nada..*

That was a waste...salted about 4 acres last night once the rain let up figuring that would help us out this am during our "blizzard" of the decade  Think my kids were the most disappointed tho. well at least the commercials would have been salted anyway so i guess it's better than nothing.

take a look at the New England thread...they are getting hammered on the east side


----------



## gasjr4wd

We got a few flakes... it snowed a little also... 
no rain. No ice. Just a dusting. The wind cleared everything.
All this after I bought wings and mounted them, mounted plow, loaded salt, mounted the spreader, got everything ready and...............
I actually am trying something a little different with the salt. Sticking 3 or 4 bags of salt in trash bags and wrapping them up. Hopefully that will keep dry this year as last years salt clumped up a bit. Trash bags are cheap insurance.


----------



## devinraptor

Man! What a let down this storm was. I couldn't even justify salting any properties The wind just about dried everything off before it could even freeze.


----------



## classiclawncare

Over here by us it was all just wet but turned to black ice so we had to salt.


----------



## Capt. Fred

Had the same, boc at lunch time had Monday at 54 windy and rainy then at 4 it was 38 and keep and eye on the timing...... Not sure I want them to predict snow or sunny and 50, which one gives us the better shot anyhow it's our next chance and the weeks are clicking by so here we go again boys


----------



## classiclawncare

It looks like as of now the next storm is going to go north of us giving us rain. I guess well see Sunday into Mon


----------



## OldSchoolPSD

Yeah, this winter has me wishing I lived an hour north of here...


----------



## devinraptor

Same here for us. We got spoiled last year!


----------



## Capt. Fred

As usual were talking 50 to 100 miles making a big difference so still a shot just can't get any push for that low to dip down for us so close man Ain't went by us yet so there is a chance!


----------



## classiclawncare

agreed. Its the same trend this Winter, when they call for snow its rain. Last year anytime they said snow we got snow.


----------



## pinepointe

It is looking good for us up here in western MD. I just looked at a map that is showing 6 - 12 by Monday evening. We have snow on the ground but way under our typical totals. Hope everyone gets hammered.


----------



## Whiffyspark

That was a let down. From 4-8 to rain


----------



## pinepointe

Another let down for us in the mountains 1-2 with sleet "maybe". I'm so sick of this winter and all the bs forecasts. My dog has a better handle on forecasting than accuweather and the weather channel put together :angry:


----------



## classiclawncare

haha yea its not been anything to talk about yet. We still have a good 6 weeks left where we could get some.


----------



## Capt. Fred

Got a shot Thursday and maybe another first of next week but I'm not gona post anything cause I don't want to jinx it


----------



## classiclawncare

Well maybe next week......


----------



## Capt. Fred

classiclawncare;1949291 said:


> Well maybe next week......


Runnin out of weeks ain't we classic! Taking plow and spreader off the ford today try and do a little trimming Ive been procrastinating on. Can't give up hope not until I see the first dandelion!


----------



## classiclawncare

haha now that you took off your plow itll snow.


----------



## classiclawncare

Theres a chance of some freezing rain tonight, maybe well get to put some salt down.


----------



## gasjr4wd

hope the hell so... I've got over two pallets of the stuff and we're 1/3 into feb.


----------



## classiclawncare

haha Im still sitting on 9 pallets


----------



## devinraptor

I'm am still sitting on quite a few. At this point I have given up on plowing I will just be happy/relieved to salt!


----------



## basher

I loaded 20 ton in the bin Friday, hope the weatherman is a little right.:laughing: Freezing rain tonight another round Thursday and 3-5" on Saturday, looks like a decent week even if we only get two of the three.


----------



## Capt. Fred

Sure hoping we can end the season with a bang, supposed to stay cold through February maybe these lows will get pushed down where they need to be for us to make some money. Looking at next Tuesday also, hope it happens for us


----------



## classiclawncare

Here in Salisbury now its all rain and its right at 32 degree so its not freezing, the grounds just to warm. Up in Seaford its getting a little icy, so we get to put down a little salt.


----------



## Capt. Fred

Ice on everything except blacktop and concrete, think I'll add salting grass and mulch areas to contracts in case employes want to shortcut into buildings, just trying to keep everyone safe!. Got a few chances over next 7-10 days, see that classic, took plow off ford and now Mother Nature wants to play around a little. Think I'll keep it off so she thinks I'm not paying attention


----------



## classiclawncare

haha that sounds like a good plan. 

We salted the sidewalks here in Salisbury and we just got a call that the lots are just starting to freeze.


----------



## basher

From the canal south seems to be getting hammered with ice. Guess you guys are getting rid of a few pallets today. Thumbs Up payup


----------



## classiclawncare

haha most of the lots down here stayed water, the sidewalks were ice, so that was better than nothing.


----------



## Capt. Fred

Crap for me gentleman but watching close for over weekend, Thursday looks to be north and Bernie doesn't like what he sees for south of Philly sat into sun but as usuall we will no when it gets here one day at a time! No dandelions yet hehehe....gona drive myself crazy with this stuff


----------



## classiclawncare

Its going to be cold starting Thursday night into Friday. Im not seeing much snow until maybe early next week.


----------



## Capt. Fred

Afraid your right slim chance for sat into sun if it will dip down far enough for us. Again Bernie didn't tell me what I wanted to hear at 530 today with his last update so we will do our usual tomorrow wake up with boc and check in with accuweather around noon. Tuesday a ways off but dang the long term has temps jumping up to almost 40 during day, wtf really only a couple days of super cold for us then kinda back to normal:angry:


----------



## classiclawncare

yea its going to be cold. They are saying a small chance of something this evening, which if there is anything it would stick and be icy and then tuesday night is our next good chance. so Im gonna guess nothing at all lol


----------



## Capt. Fred

how bout it! cant for the life of me figure out why we cant get one of these systems to dip down, just the pattern were in I guess need a high pressure over Maine sitting there to steer that low aaahhh beats me any how be standing by for afternoon updates


----------



## classiclawncare

Well we are going to put salt down this morning. Everything thats wet at all is solid ice. I thought the wind would dry it all out but it all froze before the wind could dry it out.


----------



## Capt. Fred

She was crappy out there for sure, every place I hit was a skating rink all roads bad, with those winds it was pretty dangerous had a few decent tree limbs down on the route but fortunately no wire issues, looking pretty good for us Monday into Tuesday and maybe Saturday, no warm up really till weekend, out with a bang sounds good to me


----------



## gasjr4wd

I'd rather push snow than spread salt... makes me want to take a road trip to the Boston area...


----------



## Omega

gasjr4wd;1959564 said:


> I'd rather push snow than spread salt... makes me want to take a road trip to the Boston area...


Looks like we all might be Happy tonight/tomorrow


----------



## classiclawncare

Yup everything Im seeing is 6-10 inches, but I heard itll be light and fluffy, so who knows how much accumulation will be sitting on the pavement and sidewalks.....I guess well see.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD

Bring on the snow! #deadpresidentsday


----------



## classiclawncare

Yup we are going to have between 6-12 inches tonight into morning. Here we gooooooo


----------



## pnoone

classiclawncare;1960312 said:


> Yup we are going to have between 6-12 inches tonight into morning. Here we gooooooo


Yeah, man! Coming down vigorously here in Carroll County. Hoping to be on the high side of the 4-6" predicted. My phone's already ringing!


----------



## classiclawncare

lol tomorrow everyone and their brother will be calling


----------



## classiclawncare

What are you guys seeing on the pavement now? Im seeing 2-3 in Salisbury. All the weather outlets are disagreeing on if well get 1-2 more or 4-6 more before sunrise.....


----------



## pnoone

classiclawncare;1960607 said:


> What are you guys seeing on the pavement now? Im seeing 2-3 in Salisbury. All the weather outlets are disagreeing on if well get 1-2 more or 4-6 more before sunrise.....


About 3" more with a bit more yet to come. Not as much as I'd hoped but still some money to be made.


----------



## classiclawncare

6 inches around Salisbury and 8 near pocomoke city


----------



## pnoone

classiclawncare;1961283 said:


> 6 inches around Salisbury and 8 near pocomoke city


That'll do! Still stayed plenty busy today, but a few more inches of wetter snow and I would have been plowing for 14 hours instead of 7. I'll take it, though!


----------



## gasjr4wd

Does anyone know of the web link(s) or laws concerning snow removal from streets and sidewalks in Delaware? Mainly roads.
(please, important... I keep getting different info from three cops. Someone called cops on me (charge was going to be harassment) for plowing them in our huge 2.6" of snow... sidewalk issues with them also... one cop telling me I've got to keep plowing after people dump snow back into road... if not I'm responsible for anything happening)
All because I chose to push to the right and not the left.
Any info would be great.


----------



## basher

hit up DELDOT they'll have a answer.

Are you plowing public roads? If so an you have cleared the road and they shovel snow back on it I would argue they are at fault for creating an unsafe condition.

If it is a private development I solved that years ago by adding a return trips billing. If i have to return and clear snow blown/shoveled on the road after I plowed, spots where cars were parked etc. there is a $150 Per call charge. I take a picture before and after including the home address and include it with my billing. The HOA contact then sends them the bill. Only happens once.


----------



## Capt. Fred

Had 7-8 consistently from long neck to millsborro up into bethany, felt good to get into some snow and felt better when we finished, bout 18 hours . Out this am for some dumb stuff but I need the money. Never had the cops called but have been chased down the street by a lady with a broom for plowing her back in, it cracks me up for them to think that if they dig out to the road before I get there that it won't get pushed back, don't think there are laws for a road that is not State or county it would be more of an association thing in there by laws but I've never delt with it my guess is at least with my managers is that my job is to clear the main roads curb go curb the homeowner takes it from there and if he is assanine enough to take that snow and throw it back in road out of spite then I'm charging to come back to clear it if it's a hazard. The snows got to go somewhere we try to push snow away when possible but if there are houses on both sides of long straight rd what are you supposed to do. Have a lady who lives on a circle with an island in center she wants snow plowed toward island, well st blades on trucks don't work that way it's called centrifical force, like a merry go round the faster you go around a turn the more force toward outside regardless of which way blade is angled, try to explain but goes nowhere I end up getting one of my loaders over there to keep peace! Anyway it's doubtful there's much legal ground on that I doubt it would hold up as long as everything else was done to specs as it usually is, moral of story is there are at least two in every development that will be a PIA so if there are 300 homes in there and two are upset, successful plow!! Good luck gas.


----------



## classiclawncare

Fun fun storm. 45 hours straight working, cleaning, plowing, then salting again. Its finally over until 2;30 then more salting.


----------



## gallden

I really hate this the City sidewalks have to be clean rule.


----------



## pnoone

classiclawncare;1962349 said:


> Fun fun storm. 45 hours straight working, cleaning, plowing, then salting again. Its finally over until 2;30 then more salting.


You guys getting any serious accumulation in Salisbury today? Lots coming down in Carroll County. 4" on the ground with more coming. Time to get busy! You doing mostly commercial or residential down there?


----------



## classiclawncare

Hey nah we didnt get any accumulation today. It snowed but turned to water and now its just raining. So no plow work for us. I do a mix of residential and commercial.


----------



## fireball

4 inches wet heavy snow here in Elkton. Plows allright but hard to come out of pile since it sticks to plow and there is a coating of ice underneath


----------



## gasjr4wd

I gota see Basher on Monday... those wet heavy 4" kept making my plow fold over every 1'. Something is up... That sucked. Maybe the ice on top... I couldn't get to the main job till last.
I plowed last years 12-14" faster than this.


----------



## mega10cab

Got about 10" here in germantown. Was so light and fluffy until about 9-10pm before the sleet/freezing rain started.


----------



## forwhlr989

Ended up with 7-8" in Silver Spring. Like mega said once it changed over to rain it was like pushing concrete. luckily we started around 2


----------



## basher

gasjr4wd;1965215 said:


> I gota see Basher on Monday... those wet heavy 4" kept making my plow fold over every 1'. Something is up... That sucked. Maybe the ice on top... I couldn't get to the main job till last.
> I plowed last years 12-14" faster than this.


A Frame high at the rear? if the aframe mounting pins are too high the blade trips much easier. Mine was flipping today it was all the flipping ice



mega10cab;1965220 said:


> Got about 10" here in germantown. Was so light and fluffy until about 9-10pm before the sleet/freezing rain started.


but leaving it lie until after the freezing rain makes life easier and travel safer. Even with good tires there's no traction on ice.



forwhlr989;1965442 said:


> Ended up with 7-8" in Silver Spring. Like mega said once it changed over to rain it was like pushing concrete. luckily we started around 2


We call it mashed potatoes. In fact I received a text last night saying "I need some gravy" I knew just what he was talking about.


----------



## mega10cab

I kept up with my lots. So by the time the ice started I only had 3-5" to push max. Still harder to push then powder but glad to finally get some good time in. This winter has sucked.


----------



## classiclawncare

I see that Baltimore got around 12" over the weekend and we got rain, which is fine with me. but its crazy that 2 hours can make that much difference. 

I see another snow storm chance later this week. Its looking to go South of us but if it tracks North itll get us like last weeks storm.


----------



## Capt. Fred

Lets hope it rides up the coast and gets us like the last one, we don't get enough of these things to hope any of them miss us, at least that's my perspective with the money they generate. Now don't get me wrong I don't want to see them like the boys in Boston but 4-5 good plows a season would make the springs worry free for the most part and pad the pillows for some security if things go south for whatever reason. We had several swings and misses this season, some by the length of Delaware or less so cross those fingers for one more good shot...or two!


----------



## Capt. Fred

Lookin good for something early Thursday morn through noonish some models with 4-5 possible Milton on south boc with a safe 2-3 call as of now but liked the models with a bit more precip. Only a few more chances at some quick money, be satisfied if it's just my commercials but what the heck at this point it's not like we're worn out from ten eventswesport


----------



## classiclawncare

lol yup but Ive gotta get by tonight forst its looking like salt in the morning with this dusting.....


----------



## Capt. Fred

I shot out after it quit last night wasn't much to it but I hit some areas to be safe May of been a little more in Salisbury area. Depending on who you listen to its right on the edge of 3-4, I get over 4 there going to want me in my resi's which is good for a payday, it's not going to go away till Sunday it sounds I'll take what she brings me and smile


----------



## classiclawncare

Yup its looking like anywhere from 1-3 or 2-5 for tonight but the bad thing is it will be snowing into tomorrow morning so cars will be in our way while trying to clear......And last night yup we salted our lots b/c they were icy this morning.


----------



## BODIESEL

classiclawncare;1968010 said:


> Yup its looking like anywhere from 1-3 or 2-5 for tonight but the bad thing is it will be snowing into tomorrow morning so cars will be in our way while trying to clear......And last night yup we salted our lots b/c they were icy this morning.


Classic lawn care are you interested in that neighborhood in fruitland I had you look at???I think the property mgr is going to call you.


----------



## classiclawncare

Hey yup sure have them call me.


----------



## BODIESEL

classiclawncare;1968392 said:


> Hey yup sure have them call me.


what's your #


----------



## classiclawncare

410-749-5967


----------



## Omega

So after talking with some of the local midnight warriors who had no clue on actual pricing... I mean i started talking about acres and sqft ...good melt ratios, etc... It was really a learning experience  

So what are you guys using? 

-on developments I look at the number of cul-de-sacs and over all length of roadway
-parking lots on acreage for biggies, and sqft on smaller
-sidewalks I just use linear ft cause the blower 
-non customer residentials I just look at the housepayup


----------



## fireball

I use a algorithm that takes into account wilmington versus downstate coupled with rain tax possibilties in a Republican state correlating into seasonal, per event, and per hour distributions into my bank account located on a small island off Cape Charles. Contemplating whether black ice is really transparent to be all inclusive.


----------



## gasjr4wd

Omega;1970710 said:


> So after talking with some of the local midnight warriors who had no clue on actual pricing... I mean i started talking about acres and sqft ...good melt ratios, etc... It was really a learning experience
> 
> So what are you guys using?
> 
> -on developments I look at the number of cul-de-sacs and over all length of roadway
> -parking lots on acreage for biggies, and sqft on smaller
> -sidewalks I just use linear ft cause the blower
> -non customer residentials I just look at the housepayup


are you mainly talking salt or plowing?


----------



## fireball

Guess I shouldn't be a wise ass on reading your post a second time. I convert everything into square feet which then is converted into time spent to do it. I do have a minimum charge which includes the travel time to show up. I make no allowances for it being next door to a existing customer since it isn't unusual to get a call for providing service for just one customer such as a township plow plowing back a security fence closed. There are all kinds of estimating software out there to help now. I kinda like the ILawn photo service myself. But there is no substitute for showing up and checking out the site yourself. There are a lot of things that don't show up on photographs like oil fill pipes in parking lots(plow blades shear them right off)

The only thing I say that is important is that you have a system that someone else in your organization can use and get the same numbers that you do. Just looking at a house doesn't work because the person working for you might get dazzled by shutters and forget to see the circle in front of the house


----------



## classiclawncare

I guess the next chance for more snow is this Thursday. Im hearing the models are all over the place. some are saying 3-6 inches and some are saying ice only.....


----------



## gasjr4wd

fireball;1972559 said:


> I kinda like the ILawn photo service myself. But there is no substitute for showing up and checking out the site yourself. There are a lot of things that don't show up on photographs like oil fill pipes in parking lots(plow blades shear them right off)
> 
> The only thing I say that is important is that you have a system that someone else in your organization can use and get the same numbers that you do. Just looking at a house doesn't work because the person working for you might get dazzled by shutters and forget to see the circle in front of the house


Never heard of the ILawn service.
Why doesn't any customer understand the "I gota see it first" deal? And they really never get the "I gota see it _before_ the snow falls" stuff. They never tell you about the gas shut offs, water shut offs, etc. I like to take photos to keep so I can see any curves and stuff while actually plowing. I think we have all had the women that tells you "oh, the drive just curves around like this" while she stands on her porch motioning with her hands, only to complain when you plow her plants that line the drive that she said weren't there when you asked. I've got one manhole cover that I hate, hate, hate. I thought about going back with a grinder and taking off the edge.  I'm sure the county won't mind...
I admit I am one of the "look at it and give a price" type for most small jobs.


----------



## fishandson

I'm surprised nobody mentioned the ice storm the other night. I went out and bought two coal shovels and a garden pick. Super pain to clear the walks in my area. For the parking lots I just salted them very well and plowed the ice chunks away and resalted. Anybody have any issues? Thursday looks like a 6+ inches maybe?


----------



## classiclawncare

We had mostly rain down our way the other day.

This storm coming it looks like it depends on how quickly the cold air moves in. Were looking at 1-3 inches of snow and ice as of now but I guess well see...


----------



## gasjr4wd

fishandson;1973459 said:


> I'm surprised nobody mentioned the ice storm the other night. I went out and bought two coal shovels and a garden pick. Super pain to clear the walks in my area. For the parking lots I just salted them very well and plowed the ice chunks away and resalted. Anybody have any issues? Thursday looks like a 6+ inches maybe?


I hate ice.
I found a trick to ice like that... salt, wait for it to melt down the surface, then the ice shovels right up very easy. The brine make the ice pop off the walks. Just like you do roads/parking lots. It's just a PITA to walk out the front door to the truck just to get out. 
I think that is why some people pre-treat... so everything just pops up.
I use a long handle material shovel. (think a spade for digging a hole, just with a flat edge) I just walk along and the ice pops up.
I did try some ice melt I got at... sams club. (yes, I know...)
I was in there a few days ago and they had a salt w/calcium premixed for $8 bag. Thats cheaper than I get it from my local dealer.
Yes, I could use salt and mix in some calcium myself (cheaper) but the easy part of dump a bag and go appealed to me. Should have seen the woman's face when I rolled up to the register with 20 bags on a cart. The policy is they must move each bag to ring it up.
But I must say, I'd rather plow 12" of snow than deal with all that ice. I broke my coal shovel just trying to get my gate open.
Maybe I'll get that viborator installed on my spreader today...


----------



## gasjr4wd

Hey Fish, I see you have a Buyers spreader... any chance it's a TGS03?
If it is, how do you like it?
I'm thinking about picking one of them up for next year.


----------



## fishandson

gasjr4wd;1973591 said:


> I hate ice.
> I found a trick to ice like that... salt, wait for it to melt down the surface, then the ice shovels right up very easy. The brine make the ice pop off the walks. Just like you do roads/parking lots. It's just a PITA to walk out the front door to the truck just to get out.
> I think that is why some people pre-treat... so everything just pops up.
> I use a long handle material shovel. (think a spade for digging a hole, just with a flat edge) I just walk along and the ice pops up.
> I did try some ice melt I got at... sams club. (yes, I know...)
> I was in there a few days ago and they had a salt w/calcium premixed for $8 bag. Thats cheaper than I get it from my local dealer.
> Yes, I could use salt and mix in some calcium myself (cheaper) but the easy part of dump a bag and go appealed to me. Should have seen the woman's face when I rolled up to the register with 20 bags on a cart. The policy is they must move each bag to ring it up.
> But I must say, I'd rather plow 12" of snow than deal with all that ice. I broke my coal shovel just trying to get my gate open.
> Maybe I'll get that viborator installed on my spreader today...


Seems like we had basically the same idea when it comes to tackling this ice mess then. That's essentially what I did. It wasn't back breaking but it was incredibly time consuming. I've had issues finding salt this year. The wholesaler I use ran out about 3 weeks ago and I've been using water softener salt since. I use a buyers spreader that is probably about 10 years old. Its one of the big orange hoppers with the motor mounted directly on the bottom. It works pretty well for 3 of the 4 sites I salt. I don't have the ability to store bulk salt and all of my contracts pay by the pound so I know exactly how much I use each application. The other site I have would be way more profitable if I could run bulk, probably about 2 times as profitable. I'd like to get a poly v box for my stake body for that next year. My billing this year is about 70% salt to 30% plowing and shoveling. But as far as tailgate spreaders go, my old betsy does just fine.


----------



## pnoone

Looking like 6"+ here in Carroll County. gonna get a new set of tire chains today for a couple steep driveways that were almost no-gos with the 8.5" we got last storm. 6" would be perfect- more than that just seems to make everything harder. Maybe I need to rethink my tiered pricing which maxes out at 8".


----------



## gasjr4wd

fishandson;1974375 said:


> I've had issues finding salt this year. The wholesaler I use ran out about 3 weeks ago and I've been using water softener salt since.


Would 1/2 a pallet or maybe even a whole pallet get you by?
At the rate winter is going...
I have some at a storage site that I don't think I'll need this year.
Interested?


----------



## fishandson

gasjr4wd;1974684 said:


> Would 1/2 a pallet or maybe even a whole pallet get you by?
> At the rate winter is going...
> I have some at a storage site that I don't think I'll need this year.
> Interested?


I really wish I knew this on Sunday! I bought 65 bags of softener salt. In the ice I used about 40 of them. Tomorrow I should be able to squeeze by with the remaining bags I have. I usually use a little more than a half pallet per storm if the storm ends during daylight. If we get another threat let me know if it's still available. I would certainly buy it from you. If my shop was so jammed packed with crap I would buy it anyway and keep it for next year if I didn't use it.


----------



## fishandson

gasjr4wd;1974684 said:


> Would 1/2 a pallet or maybe even a whole pallet get you by?
> At the rate winter is going...
> I have some at a storage site that I don't think I'll need this year.
> Interested?


Hey gas I know it's snowing it's ass off but I would like to take you up on that offer for the salt.. Give me a call 302-383-4202


----------



## gasjr4wd

fishandson;1975549 said:


> Hey gas I know it's snowing it's ass off but I would like to take you up on that offer for the salt.. Give me a call 302-383-4202


Glad to help... Hope you got enough.
All my accounts froze up tonight. Ended up using a crap load of salt and miracle melt on mine. Everything I had in the truck. I didn't think to grab any salt while we were there.


----------



## fishandson

That salt was clutch. I ended up using it all thanks again! I ended up staying out all night. Shoveling work kept me busy, I did more than I normally would so hopefully it doesn't go unnoticed. Everything was frozen right after I plowed so I started salting at 5:30 this morning. I just got home I'm going to take a nap and check everything out after the march sun does it's job. 

Thanks again nice meeting you. NOAA had us at 7.5" at 3:30 and it snowed until 7 so we got probably 8 or 9 inches atleast. Which is awesome for me


----------



## gasjr4wd

I was out until 1:30 salting. Grabbed about 4 hours of shut eye. From what I see so far my salt didn't do much.
Someone can't measure... deldot says 5.6"
http://www.deldot.gov/public.ejs?command=PublicSnowfallAccumulation
They didn't finalize it but i think its accurate for them.


----------



## Capt. Fred

Solid 4-5 for me from Lewes through Long Neck to Millsborroa little less over in Bethany areas didn't change over till bout 3:30 lasted till bout 7 pm turned out to be good enough for hitting all reasid. props. Had a
L night to plow with no traffic to deal with! Always a good thing


----------



## gasjr4wd

Yes- I did a quick little clean up of the slush today... it is sooooo nice plowing at 1am than during the day. I checked all but two farthest drives but everything is clean and dry now.
This storm I tried my new dash cam... interesting watching after. People are stupid. One woman sees me two houses away and stops her car in the middle of the road and goes in the house.
Oh, and if you are wondering if you talk to your self while plowing, DO NOT get a dash cam. :laughing:
Guess I never noticed...


----------



## fishandson

gasjr4wd;1976537 said:


> Yes- I did a quick little clean up of the slush today... it is sooooo nice plowing at 1am than during the day. I checked all but two farthest drives but everything is clean and dry now.
> This storm I tried my new dash cam... interesting watching after. People are stupid. One woman sees me two houses away and stops her car in the middle of the road and goes in the house.
> Oh, and if you are wondering if you talk to your self while plowing, DO NOT get a dash cam. :laughing:
> Guess I never noticed...


I'm glad I didn't over salt, everything is in great shape. 
When I worked for a towing company they got dash cams to cut back on insurance fraud. They would show us all sorts of weird videos. I'm sure 2 am plowing you say all kinds of stuff. Where did you get the camera from?


----------



## gasjr4wd

Now that I think about it, the storm before this I used a free app on my cell phone... seemed decent but kept shutting off every so often. may have been a setting or something. I just didn't like tieing up the phone with something like that.
But for this storm the one I got was:
AUTO-VOX B40 A118 Easy to Install Stealth Dash Cam to Avoid Accidental - Full HD 1080P Car DVR Camera - Record Scenery
$80 plus a chip for $15. It does 5 hours then loops. I may get another chip for anything after 5 hours so I don't loose anything.
from amazon. It seems decent but I don't have anything else to compare it to.
I think I saw a few reviews of it online.
I def have to hardwire things once the weather changes. That or install about 8 more cigarette lighters.
Funny how you tend to see how many Fedex trucks running red lights.


----------



## Capt. Fred

Gentleman, before we all forget about winter and turn our attention to spring work I have a straight blade cutting edge for a boss, its 8' and part number is stbo3003, it is brand spanking and never been on a plow, I took it in trade but does me know good, believe its about 130 before shipping but I would be happy with a hundred dollar bill for it since that is what the guy owed me in first place, not real sure why I took it instead of the money but I did, oh yea he didn't have any money. I figured I would post here hoping a local guy would want it since its a bunch to ship. Ill be standing by


----------



## fishandson

Anybody planning on hooking the plows up? Mine is buried in the back of my garage. Going to dig it out. Really not too thrilled


----------



## gasjr4wd

fishandson;1983542 said:


> Anybody planning on hooking the plows up? Mine is buried in the back of my garage. Going to dig it out. Really not too thrilled


How much pushing you have...? You know it's not going to stay around, IF it stays on pavement at all...


----------



## fishandson

I do 3 places that don't want any snow on the ground.. No matter what. Even if it's gone in 12 hours. If we get 2 inches it's about 8 hours of work


----------



## basher

This weather you can just salt heavy, burn it up and run it down the storm drains.


----------



## classiclawncare

Just rain for us. I think were all done for snow


----------



## gasjr4wd

I do wish it would dip down more... I could use that 4-6" they are calling for just a little north.
My know it all neighbor said yesterday it can't snow... it'll be the first day of spring...
They just bumped us up to 2-4"...


----------



## fishandson

I know everybody was telling me the same. And I know it's going to melt Saturday. But the reality is if somebody slips going to the ATM tonight, saying it was supposed to melt the next day probably won't fly. The main concern for me is walkways at the banks I do. Since I use a tailgate spreader I would rather plow than salt. Id rather do both which I may end up doing


----------



## gasjr4wd

I just got in from salting my main intersections... nothing to plow. I do see they upped it again to 2-5". Still, unless it starts up again I think they missed this one also.
I did some new blue stuff on the walks... Frost Bite. Not sure yet... seems OK so far. I did some parts heavy, some light. We shall see in a few hours.


----------



## fishandson

Are you mainly in New Castle? My shop is in Hockessin and there was a relatively decent amount. I got the call from 2 places right after I posted last to shovel salt plow and calcium... Got there and it was slush lol I did as they wished though. Big difference 10 miles made


----------



## gasjr4wd

A few in Newark... but under trees. Good and bad.
Main in New Castle - just wet.
I think it's too warm to be anything else.


----------



## fishandson

Whats up this winter? Is it ever going to snow? I got a sweet new account and havent done anything except buy a whole bunch of salt..


----------



## classiclawncare

haha. Usually down my way we dont have snow until mid Jan through early March. We did have a Winter 5 years ago with no snow.


----------



## Whiffyspark

20th maybe. Idk though


----------



## classiclawncare

It looks like a little snow today. Locally there ar saying dusting to 1", Weather.com is saying 1-3". Its going to be warmer tho. Im wondering if we will have to worry about ice tonight into tomorrow morning.


----------



## fishandson

Yeah this is one of those times when the further south you are the more likely for snow you are. Did anybody see next weekends model runs yet?
Trying not to get excited but almost every model is saying over a foot. Now Ill be stalking the internet all week again lol 

Hopefully we get to do something with todays little coatal though atleast


----------



## gasjr4wd

Where are you seeing 1 foot?


----------



## fishandson

I can't post the latest map from my phone I'll try when I get home. The latest gfs has about 10 inches for us. Canadian and euro are agreeing too. Which is very uncommon for this far out. Usually they are all over the place


----------



## unimog-guy

I'd love to get what they're calling for....but I guess we'll see.


----------



## gasjr4wd

How are you guys finding accumulation forecasts and I can't???


----------



## Whiffyspark

We're supposed to go to a wedding in Davidsonville Saturday lol


----------



## gasjr4wd

I'm heading down to Virginia for a transmission rebuild friday afternoon.


----------



## Whiffyspark

gasjr4wd;2097330 said:


> I'm heading down to Virginia for a transmission rebuild friday afternoon.


If we get snow I'll be right off Woodrow Wilson bridge


----------



## gasjr4wd

Whiffyspark;2097344 said:


> If we get snow I'll be right off Woodrow Wilson bridge


Sorry man- I'm doing the bridge tunnel bridge tunnel bridge RT13 thing. (Norfolk)
I hate traffic. (I wish the guy didn't want to do this on a friday but...)
Wasn't planning on taking the plow... 
Are you on Skidmore side or Kent Island?


----------



## unimog-guy

gasjr4wd;2097316 said:


> How are you guys finding accumulation forecasts and I can't???


My pic from above is from weather.com. Enter your zip, forecasts, then 10 day, then click on whatever day is showing the weather and it gives details like what I posted above. I would have posted your info but I don't know your exact location.

I use a combination of weather.com and NOAA. NOAA nailed the 18" snow we got last year within an inch and got the following days 5" snowfall on the money. I never use the local station (they missed it by 8"). I would hate to be a weather guy.


----------



## gasjr4wd

I see it now. I had to restart 'puter and use a different browser. It wouldn't let me click on the actual day.
Got it now.
1-3 then 8-12 inches.
Wonderfull.
I'm seeing if my trans guy can set it up sooner...


----------



## Whiffyspark

gasjr4wd;2097372 said:


> Sorry man- I'm doing the bridge tunnel bridge tunnel bridge RT13 thing. (Norfolk)
> I hate traffic. (I wish the guy didn't want to do this on a friday but...)
> Wasn't planning on taking the plow...
> Are you on Skidmore side or Kent Island?


Wrong bridge. Lol. It's just under dc off 495. 5 minutes from Alexandria va


----------



## unimog-guy

gasjr4wd;2097401 said:


> I see it now. I had to restart 'puter and use a different browser. It wouldn't let me click on the actual day.
> Got it now.
> 1-3 then 8-12 inches.
> Wonderfull.
> I'm seeing if my trans guy can set it up sooner...


Even if it would cost you a couple hundred extra to get it rebuilt sooner you could make that back in no time if you get 8-12".


----------



## gasjr4wd

Whiffyspark;2097406 said:


> Wrong bridge. Lol. It's just under dc off 495. 5 minutes from Alexandria va


Yep. RT50 I know it well. Had a cousin in Alexandria years ago.
I like to go all the way down into slower del/13.
Less traffic. More direct for me.
If it wasn't going to be a friday I'd go down 95 and make some food stops in Little Italy/Baltimore, then a coffee stop in DC and crab cakes near Alexandria. (I forget the name of that place)
Trans guy _should_ have the parts in on thurs. He'll contact his thurs customer and see if we can swap days.
I'm thinking now maybe I should have just got a firepunk fpst trans...


----------



## basher

Yo George you don't want to be leaving town on Friday.


----------



## gasjr4wd

yea, I'm trying to get it pushed to Thursday.
weather.com keeps changing the forecast...


----------



## Whiffyspark

I live in Calvert county just under Annapolis. I've never been through that tunnel in 25 years lol


----------



## fishandson

Do a search for eastern pa weather autority. I'm not sure of their exact URL. But on their main page at the top there is a tab for weather models. On that screen you can select any type of weather at any number of hours out into the future and it shows you the latest model runs. It's really neat.


----------



## basher

gasjr4wd;2097476 said:


> yea, I'm trying to get it pushed to Thursday.
> weather.com keeps changing the forecast...


Now Accuweather is at 8-12 with the potential for a major winter storm.

So basically what DT (wxrisk) has said for the last few days.


----------



## classiclawncare

Now im seeing for us here in the middle of the Eastern Shore (Salisbury), 1-3" Friday into Sat with Rain sat and temps in the low 40's lol. Its looking like Baltimore is going to get it most. What are you guys seeing?


----------



## gasjr4wd

18" to 36"


----------



## unimog-guy

Accuweather is saying 8"-12" Friday day and 8"-12" Friday night and nothing Saturday.
Weather.com is saying 3"-5" Friday day and 5"-8" Friday night and 1"-3" Saturday.
NOAA.gov is saying 2"-4" Thursday and they haven't listed anything for Friday or Saturday. 
GFS model is saying 18"-24" total to Sunday
Euro Model is saying 24"-36" total to Sunday

I hope we get what NOAA says for Thursday, the high accumulation of Accuweather Friday and weather.com Saturday. We need it to snow Thursday to get people to call for snow removal because they have to go to work Friday. 

So we'll see... I'll have to look back at this thread once it all happens to figure out who got it right.


----------



## classiclawncare

uni-mog what area is it that speaking of?


----------



## fhafer

The weather guessers in Tidewater are standing firm on an 80% chance of some sort of precipitation Friday into Saturday. They'll know for sure early Sunday morning.


----------



## TLSIMMONS

unimog-guy;2098313 said:


> Accuweather is saying 8"-12" Friday day and 8"-12" Friday night and nothing Saturday.
> Weather.com is saying 3"-5" Friday day and 5"-8" Friday night and 1"-3" Saturday.
> NOAA.gov is saying 2"-4" Thursday and they haven't listed anything for Friday or Saturday.
> GFS model is saying 18"-24" total to Sunday
> Euro Model is saying 24"-36" total to Sunday
> 
> I hope we get what NOAA says for Thursday, the high accumulation of Accuweather Friday and weather.com Saturday. We need it to snow Thursday to get people to call for snow removal because they have to go to work Friday.
> 
> So we'll see... I'll have to look back at this thread once it all happens to figure out who got it right.


Unimog-Guy ,I'm about 2 hours north of you on 81 the local stations are saying the same for us by Sunday morning 24-36


----------



## Whiffyspark

I hope they cancel this wedding Saturday. I'll be in Alexandria va plowing and wedding is in Annapolis. And I'd have to pick kid up at the house too.


----------



## unimog-guy

classiclawncare;2098316 said:


> uni-mog what area is it that speaking of?


Sorry it's for Blacksburg, VA.


----------



## classiclawncare

Whats everyone thinking here on the shore? Im seeing snow until sometime between 6pm-10pm then a switch to mix and then rain. Im wondering what the rain tonight into tomorrow will do to this snow ere gona get?


----------



## Capt. Fred

Have inch and a half here now near Millsboro coming down good with radar looking like several more hours till a switch I'm heading out here shortly and am going to hit my commercials till a wall of water rolls off my plows!!! Hoping it switches back over Saturday for a few more inches before it moves out, gone to get it while I can get it!!


----------



## fireball

its snowing here now, a lite dusting so far but according to the news channels the end is near. Think I will go to bed and deal with whatever tomorrow. Scary thing is if Comcast goes down with the power, no WIFI, then my backup is the cell phone with Verizon but if that goes out, life without PlowSite might be unbearable


----------



## basher

Going to be a long ride gentleman, looks like the yearly average could come in one storm for some of you.


----------



## basher

fireball;2101182 said:


> Think I will go to bed and deal with whatever tomorrow.


Good plan Thumbs Up


----------



## gasjr4wd

Just ran out to load up 1/2 pallet of salt/icemelt and hit HD for other goodies... 
It's slippery as snot! IDK if my tires are just worn or it's not enough weight...
Seems wet. All over the place. More so than past years.
It can't be I'm getting old...


----------



## TLSIMMONS

I'm having to use the Normand blower now instead of the metal pless it's drifting pretty bad now and the wind is howling .Its white out conditions now.


----------



## classiclawncare

Dang thats crazy. I hear the wind here. Im about to head out.


----------



## gasjr4wd

I swear I don't think it's snowing, just blowing around what is already down.
Nasty.


----------



## Whiffyspark

I'm plowing in Alexandria just under DC

This is fun, took a 4 hour nap in hotel and went back out. Now I'm waiting for someone to pull me out at this stupid apartment complex


----------



## gasjr4wd

Just been stuck 3 times in 75 feet... for 3.5 hours...
oh joy.
Guess maybe I need tires. I was headed to pickup more salt for weight...


----------



## Whiffyspark

gasjr4wd;2101466 said:


> Just been stuck 3 times in 75 feet... for 3.5 hours...
> oh joy.
> Guess maybe I need tires. I was headed to pickup more salt for weight...


Gave up on the complex. It'll be done by machine later. Hard to push cement uphill


----------



## gasjr4wd

guess I blew a intercooler hose getting unstuck.
this just gets better and better.


----------



## gasjr4wd

Hey Basher... I gotta talk to you next week. I gotta do something about this plow.


----------



## hightop

gasjr4wd;2101466 said:


> Just been stuck 3 times in 75 feet... for 3.5 hours...
> oh joy.
> Guess maybe I need tires. I was headed to pickup more salt for weight...


Yeah, I got hung up more this storm than any I can remember in a long time, saw a lot of other plowers stuck last night.


----------



## classiclawncare

man you guys have it bad over there. We only saw about 3" and another 1" here now.


----------



## gasjr4wd

The last time I was stuck... I couldn't open the door. (on a slope into the bank) Standing on the hard pack I was chest high to the top of the cab. I stepped back and it went up just about to my chest. I'm 6'4". Sucks having to shovel your own body out... and too old/out of shape to pull yourself up onto the hard pack.
I little bobcat got me out... after 45 minutes of his help I had two new busted straps. Luckily he found a few chains.
People REALLY shouldn't have been out in this.
Anyone here run tire chains?


----------



## fireball

well I dealt with it rather poorly. Snow blowers are like old athletes they are old stiff and break a lot the first time out, but loosen up after a few hours of hard work. Went through my supply of ariens blower belts then started on shear pins. I think the problem everyone was having was the ground is not frozen so the bottom inch was this sloppy mess that was hard to get traction on. so many wind blown areas down to bare payment and so many 6 ft drifts at odd places. Came across a guy that had run into a pool cabana that had blown into the road. It was wrapped around his driveshaft pretty good. Gave him a hacksaw they were still at it three hours later when we came back. Gotta admit that this level three snow emergency has got a lot of people hunkering down but it makes hunting for a open gas station a lot harder


----------



## unimog-guy

gasjr4wd;2101903 said:


> Anyone here run tire chains?


Yes down here in the mountains I have several driveways that I have to chain up all 4 tires to be able to plow them. And the truck has a Detroit locker in the rear and a True-Trac up front. I got several calls because people had heard I could plow harder to do driveways that others didn't want to or couldn't.
Luckily the chains were NOS surplus and I've got a total of $60 in four of them.


----------



## Whiffyspark

hightop;2101778 said:


> Yeah, I got hung up more this storm than any I can remember in a long time, saw a lot of other plowers stuck last night.


I got stuck 4 times. 3 times I dug my self out the other time I had to be pulled about by a hugo (sp?) tractor. I've only been stuck once before doing snow


----------



## gasjr4wd

What really sucked was I wasn't heading to a client or plowing. I was trying to get into the storage unit I keep my salt/ice melt in from last year. The left the gate open at the location... not even thinking about it I broke my own rule. Never drive into snow with the plow up. I wasn't paying attention and next thing I knew I was in the deep stuff. I forgot they slope this place so much. Once in I gunned it. Almost made it to the next shallow spot. Got stuck once I turn around to leave. Never did load up.
I've never got this truck stuck before. I did get my small rig stuck once... trying to be nice and not plow in a car. Tried to pull too much snow away at once and it got packed in under the plow frame.
I got a few clients in Newark that I may give to someone else, or use a blower or something...


----------



## gasjr4wd

So can they not get this storm right? First 2-4, 3-6, 4-8, now 1-3.
Figures... once they upped it to 4-8 I put the plow on early. Guess it's a sure fire way to get it to stop snowing.


----------



## classiclawncare

Lol yea true. Were only gonna get rain now it looks like.


----------



## devinraptor

I gave up on the hope of plowing this storm. I was just hoping to salt something. That doesn't even look good anymore.


----------



## gasjr4wd

yea but you two are down there a ways... it's snowing now and been snowing most of the day. the grass is barely covered and roads just look wet. Looking on the radar you guys have been in all rain.
http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/pennsylvania/weather-radar?play=1

I just got an email from my Newark client telling me how to plow. (again)
Normally he doesn't want to be plowed... then waits until its a foot and says go ahead.

he really needs a blower... or at least a guy with a much smaller truck.


----------



## gasjr4wd

I'm just wondering if I should load up the salt & spreader. If kinda sucks loading and unloading bags by hand. If I could only figure a way to get paid for loading and unloading.


----------



## Whiffyspark

I got called in at 5 am. Went home at 730. Nothing but rain


----------



## classiclawncare

We had about a 1/2" of snow. We salted most of our properties. We had to shovel it off the sidewalks and salt them as well.


----------



## devinraptor

Yeah I was pleasantly surprised around 5-6 am it started snowing. No plowing here but at least were moving salt.


----------



## gasjr4wd

Funny part is the state says my location got 4.2"...
I could have salted but really wasn't needed. I don't think it ever froze over. I stopped checking at 4:30am. Near the airport.
(I really need a shop.)


----------



## classiclawncare

They said last night itd be 0% after 1 am, it didnt start here until about 4:30 am and kept snowing until about 8-8:30 am. It was a surprise. But like you said moving salt is good. How much have you guys gone through so far this Winter?


----------



## Capt. Fred

I'll take that little surprise for sure, went to bed after 11 news and last thing I heard was a dusting to a inch for most all of Sussex county and south, like most everybody else I think was caught with my guard down not expecting to see much and low and behold had a couple inches in bethany to Clarksville areas at 6 am and the mad rush and phone calls began! Quit around 1 when it turned to rain, but made the most of it. Believe about 3 maybe 4 in places before it started to warm up in my area and up through long neck, getting close to the end so these little snows are a nice stimulus package, hope a few more but long range isn't very uplifting! This is proof ya never know!!


----------



## classiclawncare

Yup it was crazy. I was going to get up and check lots around 4 am, but woke up at 1:30 am and looked outside and saw snow lol. We had about 5" of snow here.


----------



## gasjr4wd

rain, just rain.
then this morning, rain, then wind and rain, then rain.
this is still winter, right?


----------



## fhafer

Three inches in Norfolk on Monday morning. The rain started at daybreak...by 10:00 am most of the snow was gone. I haven't put a plow on a truck all winter. Sanded and salted twice. Bummer.


----------



## Capt. Fred

Maybe one last shot here fellas don't imagine she will amount to much but a chance to hustle a few dollars before it turns to rain assuming it does, my long neck commercials are right on the edge as usual but I'm locked and loaded anyway I have nothing to lose going to be cleaning plows and spreaders up for the season regardless, can't imagine anything after this one tho I've always said that until I see a dandelion growing I'm going to think snow is a possibility. Nonetheless it is starting to flurry here in Roxana so let's see what it does.


----------



## TLSIMMONS

Out doing a little playing tonight myself,we've got 3 inches so far and still coming down good.


----------



## classiclawncare

Thats what Im thinking. Im going to salt before the heavy snow starts around 5 am. Its a mixture here in Salisbury now.


----------



## gasjr4wd

I thought they were only calling for 1-2" in grass areas. Nothing on pavements. That's what it is here now... just wet.


----------



## classiclawncare

They keep changing it lol. Now its snow until mid morning. Who knows. Im sending my guys out at 1 am to salt to keep it from building up, esp on the sidewalks.


----------



## Capt. Fred

A shame nothing for me, if only I plowed decks and back yards! Everywhere but where I needed it, black top has nothing, could of forced a salt on one com. just wasn't worth beating this guy up he's to good to me when it counts so I'll trade it for a good one next year. A lousy couple degrees and were sitting in 6-8 here, there's 4 on deck and it's been slowly melting since it started last night, damn shame but how it goes, season wasn't spectacular but surely had worse, like zeros!! Have a profitable summer gentleman.


----------



## classiclawncare

Ahh gotcha. We ended up cleared our sidewalks, and salting the walks and lots.


----------



## Whiffyspark

Didn't even salt here. Time for spring


----------



## gasjr4wd

Anyone want to split a shop space in the New Castle area?
(or is it a bad idea?)

I don't see a local area forum section...


----------



## Capt. Fred

Might be a shot this weekend fellas, still bit early to tell but at least temps should be right


----------



## BODIESEL

Capt. Fred said:


> Might be a shot this weekend fellas, still bit early to tell but at least temps should be right


----------



## BODIESEL

It's a good sign when CAPT.FRED is on ALERT....


----------



## classiclawncare

yup its looking like a smaller storm thursday night and then another one sat sometime.


----------



## Capt. Fred

Need that ground temp to fall hearing 2-3 with more south but hate to lose the first inch getting it to stick, should at least get the commercial accounts in with a good dose of salt, I'll take that!


----------



## Capt. Fred

BODIESEL said:


> It's a good sign when CAPT.FRED is on ALERT....


welcome back to reality bud, get your flip flops off and bundle up


----------



## classiclawncare

This snow forecast for tomorrow night and Sat is all over the place. They dont know what its going to do.


----------



## Capt. Fred

Got that right know more tomorrow I guess last I heard was bout an inch Thursday night into Friday morning with Saturday's storm a bit stronger but may stay south, for me anyway,


----------



## Whiffyspark

We ran salt Thursday.nothing for Saturday


----------



## classiclawncare

We had a mess of snow for us. 6-7" here in salisbury and pocomoke city and berlin-OC we had 12"


----------



## Capt. Fred

Had plenty here too, solid ten to 12 through long neck to Lewis and a good foot maybe a bit more in ocean view up in to Bethany, long duration, good money maker thankfully equipment failures were minimal so was able to hang with it


----------



## classiclawncare

yup def, I know what you mean, thankfully everything worked. It was cold though. Its crazy it was 60 the week before, then 0 then back to 65


----------



## classiclawncare

Ok its been a while, so I thought Id dust this thread off. So whats everyone think well get this Wed night? Its looking like closer to the beaches will actually get more snow this time. Thoughts?


----------



## ocplowco

That's just what i like to hear snow at the beach.


----------



## fhafer

They are calling for 3"-5" in Tidewater Virginia. It sounds like the typical "starts with rain, transitions to sleet/freezing rain, then dumps 4" of wet snow" And before you get a chance to drop your first plow blade the whole bucket-O-fuc& freezes into a glacier.


----------



## classiclawncare

haha from what Im seeing this will be a more fluffy/blowing snow and little to no ice, and the sun may even come out on thursday afternoon after the snow stops lol. but depending which way the storm tracks we could see 1-3 or 12"


----------



## fhafer

They have the blue line right over our area...we shall see.


----------



## ocplowco

ya but i still get paid for every inch..


----------



## fhafer

The NAM model has lost it's mind for this storm. It's saying the storm track shifted west with forecast snowfall doubling. We'll have to see what the ensemble says.


----------



## classiclawncare

yup yup we hafta see what it des. Itll be a dry snow


----------



## classiclawncare

soooooooo about this storm hahah we got dumped on holy sit, 12-14 inches plus the drift of over 3' this was crazy. And the coldest temps in years.


----------



## fhafer

Same in the Tidewater area...about 11" and nearly three foot drifts. It was challenging just finding a place to buy fuel,


----------



## classiclawncare

So how did everyone make out? Thank was a nasty, cold, miserable storm. WE had around 14" everywhere with 3-4' drifts.


----------



## Capt. Fred

Hey fellas, been a while, yes sir she was a but whooper! Still recouping from it the winds are what spanked our rear ends but we somehow managed to make it through. Had every bit of 13 with most drifts around 3 but pushed plenty of 4-5' ers wherever we could get it to go, don't need another one of those for a while, now I hope everybody pays there bills!!


----------



## classiclawncare

hahah yup that was a good storm for money, bad for eqpt and sleep lol


----------



## fishandson

I have a few trucks and a skid loader with a pusher I’m looking to put to work in new castle county or Kent county de if anyone has anything. Everything we have is within 5 years old all nice equipment and reliable operators


----------



## gasjr4wd

Hey Fishandson - didn't you buy a few bags of salt or ice melt from me a few years ago?


----------



## fishandson

Yeah we met at a storage place up in new castle. I’m running bulk now but my contract is up where I kept my salt so I’m trying to find work for some trucks and a place to either buy salt around the clock or store some if you know if anything


----------



## classiclawncare

So what is everyone thinking for this storm coming this weekend? Im seeing models all over the place. Seems like some snow/ice/sleet/rain Sat night and then on and off through late Sunday night? for my area- Salisbury


----------



## ocplowco

Looks like were in the same boat in ocean city one news cast 1_3" others rain and ice.


----------



## classiclawncare

yup, it seems like the coast and south might not get much. We have some properties down your way, so well have to keep an eye on it


----------



## ocplowco

WOW that's a lot of driving 23 mile each way hope your getting paid well..


----------



## classiclawncare

Yup, we have another company with a bunch of machines that goes down and covers that area for us. We keep our own eqpt here in Salisbury for the most part.


----------



## Capt. Fred

Happy New Year gentleman, hope the snow Gods are good to us this winter! Sure looks like some work out of it one way or another guess we will know more this time tomorrow but take what we can get right now I suppose and hope for something a little better in a week or so. From what I’m gathering should see snow bout 8 Saturday night through Sunday am with it mixing during day then back to snow in eve till maybe 3 am Monday. Wild guess on my end but trying to remain optimistic!


----------



## classiclawncare

so far here in Salisbury about 1/2" on the asphalt, but its supposed to switch to rain around 9 am. Even less snow in Berlin and Pocomoke City


----------



## ocplowco

Yep a wash out


----------



## Capt. Fred

Shew goofy dang storm there, couldn’t take it anymore so drove out to check a couple lots in Millsboro at 1:30 clear as a whistle bout 2 on grass at that point, radar said some decent bands still to come through but changing to rain by 8 so wasn’t going to mess with it and sure enough manager calls me says we need to skim things off got about 1-2 white slush on entire lot so call everyone in and knock it out but never did switch over till bout 1. See what tonight’s little mess wants to do not supposed to get below freezing so shouldn’t amount to much but have one to do for Monday morning if anything is left on it when I get there, saying snow till maybe 3. See if it’s right this time. Hearing of a monster for next weekend, time to start worrying bout the next one I guess


----------



## classiclawncare

Yup, they called for 4-8" for Salisbury as of Sat afternoon and we got about 2" on the grass and 1/2" on the asphalt. We did get to salt everything Monday am. Its looking like rain this sunday but it will freeze late night, so well prob be salting again Monday morning. Itll be mid 50s Sunday then drop to 10 degrees sunday night, crazy.


----------



## Capt. Fred

Yea I believe windchill in negative numbers, I’ll take a salting. Might be just as well this was north, if that low dipped and came up the coast would of been another monster like last January.


----------



## classiclawncare

Yup im not mad this huge storm is staying North of us. Im sure well get some more snow over the next 6 weeks or so. Remember last year we got a small 1" in April.


----------



## Capt. Fred

THIS SUCKS!


----------



## devinraptor

One of the worst winters we have had. We cant even get a salting event in Lewes....


----------



## classiclawncare

haha yea it does. We pre salted our stuff last night to keep it from freezing or accumulating this morning, but its just wet now.


----------



## gasjr4wd

Just got a call from a Realtor neighbor. She's got someone in Magnolia DE with a driveway that needs service... anyone? Doesn't look big, two width, two or three long. Backdrag... just too far for me and I'm tring to take a nap.


----------

